# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2018 às 11:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2018 às 12:59)

Boas,
Ontem já não tive possibilidade de colocar fotos da barragem aqui, coloco agora:












_____________
Março na estação de referência terminou com *176.2mm*. Aqui em Arronches certamente é superior a 200mm.
Na estação netatmo de Elvas (localizada numa herdade entre Arronches e Elvas) terminou com *269.3mm*.

Abril começa com céu nublado por nuvens altas e com ambiente ameno.
Tatual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2018 às 13:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Ontem já não tive possibilidade de colocar fotos da barragem aqui, coloco agora:
> 
> 
> ...


Boas,
Aqui Abril começa com chuva forte e trovoada
25°c


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2018 às 13:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui Abril começa com chuva forte e trovoada
> 25°c


Feliz dia das mentiras!   E já agora também, boa Páscoa.  A chuva forte e trovoada não era impossível mas teres quase mais 10ºC que eu ,durante o dia, é completamente impossível eheh.


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 17:14)

Boas,
Por Monchique 
Céu nublado 
Chove 
Acumulado de 20 mm 
17°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2018 às 17:16)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Por Monchique
> Céu nublado
> Chove
> ...


Chove pois, hoje está um dia de chuva doido!


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 17:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove pois, hoje está um dia de chuva doido!


Ehhhh
Apanhaste me !
Dia dos enganos 

Foto atual, da app da Netatmo, do tempo em Monchique 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2018 às 22:35)

Boas,
Máxima de *21,8ºC*

Agora, nada de frio, noite muito agradável. Estão *11,4ºC* com vento nulo.
76% hr


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 22:36)

Boas,
Dados hoje de Monchique ...
APP da estação Netatmo:

Máxima de 18,7°C
Atual de 12,4°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2018 às 13:43)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Já choveu 
2,5 mm acumulado 
13,9°C atuais 
97% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2018 às 14:25)

Boas,
Chove bem por aqui mas para sul é visível céu azul. 
__________
Ambiente abafado, estão *16,1ºC *com vento muito fraco.


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Abr 2018 às 14:55)

Chove com alguma intensidade na zona de Borba. A celula vai a caminho de Elvas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2018 às 15:02)

Sul/SW há pouco:




Agora, aparentemente está a descarregar bem:





EDIT: Chove com bastante intensidade!


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Abr 2018 às 15:07)

chove por aqui  esperemos que pare até às 16h para poder sair a procissão...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2018 às 15:26)

Que bem chove!  A norte, céu mais claro, a estação de referência nada acumula.


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Abr 2018 às 15:47)

No Redondo uma aberta, mas na serra d Ossa chove com intensidade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Abr 2018 às 17:10)

De um lado céu com abertas, do outro lado da serra chu a forte, agora em direção a oeste céu com nuvens mas com algum azul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2018 às 23:55)

@Manuel Amador, tens trazido desde o teu ingresso no MeteoPT alguns bons registos fotográficos dos locais por onde passas/passeias! Continua, a malta agradece!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2018 às 00:12)

Começou a cair uma chuvada do nada, há uns minutos até se via a lua.  Não estava a acompanhar o radar, visto não estar à espera de chuva agora e assustei-me com o barulho, que mais parecia granizo. Entretanto, o radar mostra apenas um eco azul.

Agora já acalmou mais, chove fraco a moderado.
A noite tem estado muito agradável, sem vento.
Tatual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2018 às 10:58)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Ontem acumulou 2,6 mm precipitação 
11°C de mínima 
Atual de 13,7°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2018 às 15:57)

Boas,
Caiu um aguaceiro forte ao final da manhã mas até agora nunca mais choveu. Com estas depressões, só o vento que não faz falta nenhuma é que aparece em força.

O sol vai espreitando com *17,6ºC* e vento moderado com rajadas, por vezes, bem fortes.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2018 às 16:47)

Muita palha por aqui, tirando um ou outro aguaceiro de manhã, não mais choveu.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2018 às 18:49)

Boas,
Começou a chover há uns minutos por aqui


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

Boas,
Monchique :
Dia com períodos de céu nublado 
Temperatura máxima de 17,1°C
Atual de 13,8°C
75% HR 
................
Dados APP Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2018 às 20:36)

Tem estado a chover bem, para surpresa minha.
O acumulado ronda os 14mm.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2018 às 20:41)

Chove bem neste momento!   Na serra é que parece que tem estado bem continua, o que é bom para as ribeiras.
Estão *11,2ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2018 às 20:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove bem neste momento!   Na serra é que parece que tem estado bem continua, o que é bom para as ribeiras.
> Estão *11,2ºC*


Já parou por aqui, já há abertas no céu e arrefeceu com este aguaceiro.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2018 às 20:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já parou por aqui, já há abertas no céu e arrefeceu com este aguaceiro.


Aqui cai bem agora. E pronto, é assim nestas situações. Parece vir lá mais qualquer coisa, veremos se se aguenta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2018 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, o sol brilhou não fosse o vento e tinha sido um bom dia. 

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC


----------



## comentador (3 Abr 2018 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

"Abril, águas mil" este provérbio ainda não se confirmou em Alvalade Sado. Este mês ainda não choveu! Vamos ver se na 6ª feira e no Sábado a chuva chega a esta zona, segundo as previsões.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Abr 2018 às 21:32)

Por aqui tmb já nao espero grandes chuvas, só como ontem na ordem dos 3 ou 4mm


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2018 às 21:45)

Relâmpago a oeste


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Abr 2018 às 21:48)

Entre Évora e Évora -Monte chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Abr 2018 às 21:49)

Entre Évora e Évora -Monte chove com períodos de alguma intensidade e outros chuva mais moderada.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2018 às 21:59)

Granizo neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2018 às 23:55)

Boa noite 
Dados de Monchique : 
11,6°C atuais 
83%  HR 
1015 hPa 
0,0 mm acumulados 
.............

APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2018 às 02:01)

Grande chuvada


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2018 às 12:49)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, caiu outro forte aguaceiro de manhã, por volta das 7h. Agora, o céu está muito nublado mas não chove. 
Estão *15,6ºC *com vento moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2018 às 19:25)

Boas,
Tarde com algumas nuvens mas sem chuva, temperatura agradável apesar de haver algum vento.
As imagens falam por mim...
Hoje a água do rio estava bastante suja, provavelmente por causa de alguns ribeiros que enxurram devido aos aguaceiros fortes, continua com um bom caudal. 





Do tal "miradouro", hoje com mais luz, alguma névoa também presente.












_______________
Máxima de *18,1ºC*

Agora estão *15,0ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2018 às 19:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Tarde com algumas nuvens mas sem chuva, temperatura agradável apesar de haver algum vento.
> As imagens falam por mim...
> Hoje a água do rio estava bastante suja, provavelmente por causa de alguns ribeiros que enxurram devido aos aguaceiros fortes, continua com um bom caudal.
> ...



Excelentes fotos como sempre, já ando para te perguntar isto, desde as fotos que tinhas aqui publicado do mes passado, quando o rio ia na força máxima, sabes o que está ali a ser construído tão perto do rio, e se quando choveu muito, nessa altura se edificio chegou a ter problemas, na foto ve-se aí um muro de protecção.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2018 às 20:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Excelentes fotos como sempre, já ando para te perguntar isto, desde as fotos que tinhas aqui publicado do mes passado, quando o rio ia na força máxima, sabes o que está ali a ser construído tão perto do rio, e se quando choveu muito, nessa altura se edificio chegou a ter problemas, na foto ve-se aí um muro de protecção.


Muito obrigado! 
Onde está a grua, está a ser construído um museu rural que antigamente era um lagar. Parece estranho mas, a água dificilmente lá chega com a cheias normais portanto nunca há problema, a parede é alta e protege. Para haver problemas, precisava de haver uma cheia muito fora do normal, que por acaso já houve. Foi há muitos anos, no mês de abril, saltou a ponte que está mais acima do local onde tirei a foto, até levou as grades e um candeeiro, a quantidade de água que caiu na serra devido a uma trovoada foi completamente absurda e juntando ao facto de ter chovido muito nos meses anteriores também ajudou a tal acontecimento. Galgou as paredes do lagar e inundou tudo, mas até então, não houve mais nada parecido.


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2018 às 21:25)

Boa noite,
Por Monchique dia de céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 11,0°C
83% HR 
Resumo do dia através da app Netatmo 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2018 às 11:46)

Bom dia, 
Por Monchique 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 8,8°C
Atual de 18,9°C
53% HR 
.............
Dados da app Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2018 às 19:20)

Boas,
Hoje esteve um dia agradável, com algumas nuvens altas.
Amanhã a chuva está de regresso


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2018 às 20:33)

Boa Noite,
Dia bem agradável praticamente sem vento e com algumas nuvens altas. Uma pequena trégua antes de voltar a chuva. 
Máx: *22,5ºC*
Min:* 3,2ºC*

Tatual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 00:50)

Boa noite, 
Por Monchique dia de céu limpo 
Máxima de 21°C
Atual de 11,8°C
Resumo do dia de hoje ( depois da meia noite ) 
APP da estação netatmo 
...................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (6 Abr 2018 às 09:51)

Tirando os nevoeiros dos últimos dois dias, não há nada de novo 
Vamos a ver o que aquela "lingua" nos traz


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia amigos, 
Ainda estou por Gondomar ( regresso domingo a Monchique)
Dados atuais :

Céu a ficar nublado 
Temperatura atual de 15,3°C
Mínima de 9,3°C
73% HR 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 12:51)

Bom dia,
Por aqui mas um dia de primavera com muito sol e temperatura agradável, nem parece que mais logo chega chuva, por agora está assim:





Pelo menos não é daquelas situações em que há muito nuvem mas chuva é quase 0, assim é que é bom, ter um pouco de tudo. 
_______
Mínima de* 4,1ºC*

Agora estão *18,6ºC* com vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Abr 2018 às 13:03)

Entre Portalegre e agora em Estremoz, sempre com sol 16 graus. No entanto um súbito aumento da intensidade do vento, e a Oeste the plot thickens, com o aproximar da frente visível nas fotos que noutros seguimentos já deve dar chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2018 às 13:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui mas um dia de primavera com muito sol e temperatura agradável, nem parece que mais logo chega chuva, por agora está assim:
> 
> 
> ...



Incrível o contraste! Aqui o céu está encoberto e chove desde pelo menos as 8h da manhã!


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2018 às 13:19)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Entre Portalegre e agora em Estremoz, sempre com sol 16 graus. No entanto um súbito aumento da intensidade do vento, e a Oeste the plot thickens, com o aproximar da frente visível nas fotos que noutros seguimentos já deve dar chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiquei com um torcicolo a tentar ver a tua foto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:28)

Por aqui, também está um sol radioso.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 13:45)

MSantos disse:


> Incrível o contraste! Aqui o céu está encoberto e chove desde pelo menos as 8h da manhã!


O nosso clima tem destas coisas!  Já começam a aparecer nuvens mais compactas no horizonte. 
*18,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2018 às 14:00)

MSantos disse:


> Incrível o contraste! Aqui o céu está encoberto e chove desde pelo menos as 8h da manhã!


Não há-de ser por muito tempo, a frente ao longo do dia irá deslocar-se do litoral para o interior.
Aqui ainda vai brilhando o sol e segue um dia de Primavera, nem parece que mais logo vai chover


----------



## vamm (6 Abr 2018 às 14:22)

O sol acabou-se. Já passou uma nuvem com chuvinha molha parvos e agora está a entrar uma linha de nuvens bem negra e depois dessa, para oeste, vê-se outra ainda mais negra. Aí vem ela


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Abr 2018 às 14:24)

Agora a 90 graus, e já em Évora, entretanto já alcançada pela frente em aproximação, menos vento e mais calor 19 graus 

A frente não é tao rápida como os centrais do Sporting mas quase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 14:56)

*20,6°C * Quando chegar a frente, vai dar um belo tombo...


----------



## vamm (6 Abr 2018 às 15:11)

Está frioooo e chove a bom chover!


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 15:15)

Boas amigos,
Já chove em Monchique 
A minha APP Netatmo já avisou 
0,4 mm acumulado 
Céu nublado 
13,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 15:22)

A aumentar 
2,7 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Abr 2018 às 15:24)

confirma se estou Montemor em direcção a Santana do Mato e chove bem desde que sai de Evora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 16:06)

Que contraste térmico brutal, a temperatura desceu quase 10°C em menos de 1 hora, já se estava à espera. 
Máxima de *21,1°C* 

Agora estão *13,7°C *e vento forte de WSW.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2018 às 16:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Que contraste térmico brutal, a temperatura desceu quase 10°C em menos de 1 hora, já se estava à espera.
> Máxima de *21,1°C*
> 
> Agora estão *13,7°C *e vento forte de WSW.


Verdade, manhã e início de tarde com bastante Sol e algo abafado, agora já encobriu e há nevoeiro mais acima na serra, o normal deste tipo de situações.
Já se começam a sentir os primeiros pingos.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 16:42)

Por Monchique
Chuva 
3,5 mm acumulado 
Temperatura atual de 12,6°C
.........
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2018 às 17:42)

Começou a chover por volta das 17h, sem grande intensidade mas certa.
A temperatura caiu bem, há 3 horas estavam quase 18°c e agora estão pouco mais de 9°c.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 19:05)

Dados online atuais 
Monchique 
APP da estação Netatmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

Vai chovendo, mas sem grande intensidade, a frente enfraqueceu ao chegar ao interior.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

Chuva moderada persistente, vai regando!  

*11,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 19:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vai chovendo, mas sem grande intensidade, a frente enfraqueceu ao chegar ao interior.


Nenhum modelo, à excepção do GFS, previa mais que 10mm com esta frente nesta zona pois estava previsto o enfraquecimento. O ECM andou sempre nos 5/7mm por exemplo, e o GFS nesta última saída seguiu o mesmo caminho. Provavelmente o pós frontal vai render mais.


----------



## vamm (6 Abr 2018 às 20:00)

Muito fraquinha, mas toda a água é bem-vinda 
Por Ourique deixou de chover, mas o pôr-do-sol estava com umas cores ardentes mesmooo giras!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2018 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo fraco. Estranhamente, a estação do IPMA em Olhão, não acusou nada ainda.  Por aqui, levo 1 mm.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 23:36)

Boas,
Monchique 
Dados da app Netatmo :
Acumulado hoje de 6,6 mm
9,8°C 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2018 às 03:33)

formou-se uma célula mesmo aqui por cima e neste momento, chove bem! 
*8,7°C *


----------



## vamm (7 Abr 2018 às 10:29)

A Ourique está a chegar uma “mancha” bem negra. E pelo radar vem aí bom molho


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 10:59)

Bom dia amigos,
Monchique 
Céu nublado 
Acumulado de madrugada de 0,6 mm
10,5°C atuais 
........
APP da Netatmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 11:50)

Continua a chuva 
4,8 mm acumulado
Temperatura em descida 
9,5°C
.........
Dados da app da Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (7 Abr 2018 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,
Ontem em Alvalade Sado acumulou 6,0 mm e esta madrugada mais 6,0 mm. Boa rega com 12,0 mm, venha mais.


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 13:50)

Continua a chover por Monchique 
Chuva fraca 
5,7 mm acumulado 
Segundo minha APP Netatmo 
Dados atuais online 
.......






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2018 às 17:11)

Boas,
Forte chuvada. 
*12,7ºC*


----------



## PapoilaVerde (7 Abr 2018 às 17:58)

Escuro medonho em cima da Serra d’Ossa, sentido Estremoz - Évora.


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

Por Monchique 
Chuva fraca 
11,1°C
Acumulado de 6,9 mm precipitação 
.......
Dados da app Netatmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2018 às 19:42)

Forte célula que passou na zona de Campo Maior por volta das 16:45h:








Entretanto também havia um grande comboio de células para sul, em todo o interior alentejano...








Visíveis as bigornas das células que estão a WNW:




______________
O acumulado deverá rondar os 4/5mm.

Tatual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## vamm (7 Abr 2018 às 20:20)

Hoje fui à Guia, gozar do calorinho que os meus vizinhos têm tido e foi vê-las (às células) a passar por cima da Serra e a seguirem caminho. Se chuviscou foi coisa pouca, já aqui para os meus lados, choveu bem, mas bem.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (7 Abr 2018 às 23:14)

Por Cuba registei 3.6mm apenas na frente de ontem mas hoje uma célula deixou-me 5mm em poucos minutos - total do dia 10.4mm


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 23:36)

Boas,
Monchique 
Chuvisca neste momento 
Acumulado de hoje 7,2 mm
Temperatura máxima de 13,9°C
Atual de 9,7°C
88% HR 
1012 hPa 
................
Dados da app Netatmo 
................
Amanhã já estarei de regresso a Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Abr 2018 às 12:06)

José Lamego, consegues ir amanhã à Fóia? 

Se houver precipitação como previsto na hora de maior frio (T850= -2ºC T500=-32ºC), mesmo pouca, podem haver surpresas brancas. Isso acontecer na 2a semana de Abril no Algarve era algo digno de memória!

EDIT: Reparei agora que a acontecer é mesmo de noite/madrugada


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 13:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> José Lamego, consegues ir amanhã à Fóia?
> 
> Se houver precipitação como previsto na hora de maior frio (T850= -2ºC T500=-32ºC), mesmo pouca, podem haver surpresas brancas. Isso acontecer na 2a semana de Abril no Algarve era algo digno de memória!
> 
> EDIT: Reparei agora que a acontecer é mesmo de noite/madrugada


Olá Jorge,
Sim consigo ir ...
Chego a Monchique de noite 
Estou a pensar ir madrugada ou início da manhã à Foia ver neve 
Era digno é surreal em abril 
Cota 700 na fóia 
Espectáculo se houver precipitação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (8 Abr 2018 às 16:48)

O tempo estava agradável em Ourique, agora começou a fechar-se. Está mais vento, parece estar mais frio e pelo radar vem aí boa rega


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:30)

Amigos,
Já chove em Monchique 
11,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:52)

Monchique 
Chuva
3,1 mm acumulado
10,7°C
.......
APP Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (8 Abr 2018 às 17:58)

Por aqui já cai certinha e grossa


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2018 às 18:17)

Estremoz: rajadas de vento muito fortes ...


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Abr 2018 às 18:50)

Boas,
Começou a chover a meio da tarde e a aumentar agora de intensidade.
Nevoeiro também.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 19:20)

Boas amigos,
Já em Alcácer sal 
11°C
Céu nublado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 19:43)

Grândola 
11°C
Vou parar para comer 
Talvez uma bifana !
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Abr 2018 às 19:51)

Como arrefeceu!!!
Dia típico de Inverno 









Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 20:01)




----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2018 às 20:13)

Boas,
Já passou a frente, deve ter rendido 3/4mm, tal como o previsto. 
Notável arrefecimento, sigo com* 7,2ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Abr 2018 às 20:22)

A estação de Portalegre já vai nos 4,6°c, pode ser que caia algo mais acima na serra, infelizmente não deve é acumular.
Aqui sigo com 4,9°c e um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 20:30)

Monchique 
Céu nublado 
9,1°C
10,1 mm acumulado 
........
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Abr 2018 às 20:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> A estação de Portalegre já vai nos 4,6°c, pode ser que caia algo mais acima na serra, infelizmente não deve é acumular.
> Aqui sigo com 4,9°c e um aguaceiro fraco.


Incrível descida de temperatura!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 20:57)

Ourique 
Chuva moderada 
8,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (8 Abr 2018 às 21:14)

joselamego disse:


> Ourique
> Chuva moderada
> 8,5°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Boa noite,

Em Alvalade do Sado a tarde foi típica de Inverno com chuva, frio e bastante vento, acumulou 6,0 mm.

Boa viagem JoséLamego até Monchique, vais pelo IC1, certo? Passaste à Mimosa, é bem perto de Alvalade do Sado (2 Km de distância), um abraço e saudações meteorológicas.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 23:02)

Já em Monchique
chuva fraca
acumulado de 14 mm
7,8ºC
84% hr


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 23:55)

Aguaceiro forte
temperatura atual de 7,7ºC
14,2 mm


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 00:04)

1,2 mm desde meia noite
7.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 00:36)

Aguaceiro 
2,6 mm
Temperatura em descida 6,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2018 às 01:06)

Tavira anda perto dos 20 mm desde dia 1 de Abril. Portanto 50 por cento da média. Para se ter noção da seca, ainda faltam cerca de 200 mm para chegar à média. Se falha o último trimestre do ano... dá ano hidrológico seco.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2018 às 01:36)

Fóia na hora ultima hora 2.5ºC e com precipitação e vão aguaceiros a caminho, pessoal do Algarve Fóia parece boa opção para neve


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia ,
Monchique 
Aguaceiros durante a noite e agora de manhã 
Acumulado de 6,2 mm
Temperatura mínima de 5,1°C
Atual de 7,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Abr 2018 às 12:19)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia ,
> Monchique
> Aguaceiros durante a noite e agora de manhã
> Acumulado de 6,2 mm
> ...



José, não chegaste a ir à Fóia de madrugada?

Com aguaceiros a cairem e temperaturas a rondar os 1,5ºC como registou a estação do IPMA, é bem provável terem caído alguns flocos, pelo menos...


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 12:22)

Jorge_scp disse:


> José, não chegaste a ir à Fóia de madrugada?
> 
> Com aguaceiros a cairem e temperaturas a rondar os 1,5ºC como registou a estação do IPMA, é bem provável terem caído alguns flocos, pelo menos...


Olá Jorge,
Não cheguei a ir, desculpa...
Fiz a viagem ontem de Gondomar até Monchique e fiquei cansado ..
Mas é provável que tenha caído uns flocos com essa temperatura 
Em Monchique a mínima foi de 5,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 12:24)

Está a chover !
10,5°C
6,5 mm acumulado 
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Abr 2018 às 12:54)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Jorge,
> Não cheguei a ir, desculpa...
> Fiz a viagem ontem de Gondomar até Monchique e fiquei cansado ..
> Mas é provável que tenha caído uns flocos com essa temperatura
> ...



Não é preciso pedir desculpa! 

Era engraçado saber se caiu alguma coisa, mas ficamos pela especulação. Eu aposto que nevou, sem acumulação. Pelo menos água-neve teve de cair, com essas temperaturas!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2018 às 13:56)

Boas,
Chuva fraca com a temperatura a rondar os 6°c.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2018 às 15:19)

Boas,
Manhã marcada por céu nublado e alguns chuviscos. Neste momento, chove fraco e está frio. 
Mínima de* 3,7ºC*

Tatual:* 9,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 17:13)

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros
abertas de sol
máxima de 12,7ºC
Atual de 12,3ºC
72% hr
7 mm acumulado hoje


----------



## comentador (9 Abr 2018 às 21:55)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu com períodos de alguma nebulosidade e bons períodos de sol, a tarde foi Primaveril. Durante a madrugada alguns aguaceiros. O total deste evento rendeu 10,0 mm.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia,
Por Monchique está a chover bem 
Boa rega 
9,5 mm acumulado 
8,4°C 
95% HR 
1009 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 09:02)

Uauuuu
Que rega !
Chuva forte! 
10,6 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 10:02)

Rega 
Rega 
Rega 
16,5 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2018 às 10:18)

Que maravilha, mais uma grande rega pela Baixo-Alentejo


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2018 às 10:34)

Está a ser mais uma rega monumental! Tal como a de dia 17 de Março 
As estradas ainda estão cheias de buracos (crateras!) e com as sarjetas sujas desde esse dia. Está um perigo conduzir hoje!


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 10:38)

20,9 mm
Sempre a somar!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 11:13)

26,6 mm acumulado 
Rain Rain Rain 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 11:20)

joselamego disse:


> 26,6 mm acumulado
> Rain Rain Rain
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Isto para o Alentejo é mais que ouro! Aqui já estamos cheios de chuva, podia ir toda para aí...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Abr 2018 às 11:29)

Que dia maravilhoso! 
Água por todo o lado. Chuva constante há já várias horas. Vento e frio também! Custa a acreditar que estamos a 10 de abril e no Baixo Alentejo!


----------



## Illicitus (10 Abr 2018 às 11:36)

Em Lagos não pára de chover desde a madrugada. A rua parece um rio. 

Infelizmente, a estação pela qual costumo seguir a precipitação deixou de reportar esta noite e por isso não tenho dados para consultar.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 11:36)

Chove para mundial!
Será já a preparação do mundial da Rússia ? 

30,0 mm acumulado 
11,1°C 
94% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Illicitus (10 Abr 2018 às 11:44)

Parece que para os lados da Barragem de Campilhas hoje já vai quase a bater nos 34 mm acumulados. 

Atendendo a que a barragem fechou Março com 25,9% de armazenamento é uma autêntica dádiva!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2018 às 11:46)

vamm disse:


> Está a ser mais uma rega monumental! Tal como a de dia 17 de Março
> As estradas ainda estão cheias de buracos (crateras!) e com as sarjetas sujas desde esse dia. Está um perigo conduzir hoje!





Prof BioGeo disse:


> Que dia maravilhoso!
> Água por todo o lado. Chuva constante há já várias horas. Vento e frio também! Custa a acreditar que estamos a 10 de abril e no Baixo Alentejo!





Illicitus disse:


> Em Lagos não pára de chover desde a madrugada. A rua parece um rio.
> 
> Infelizmente, a estação pela qual costumo seguir a precipitação deixou de reportar esta noite e por isso não tenho dados para consultar.





joselamego disse:


> Chove para mundial!
> Será já a preparação do mundial da Rússia ?
> 
> 30,0 mm acumulado
> ...



Não há fome que não dê em fartura  mas esta é uma fartura muito boa , especiamente para esta zona do Pais


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 11:53)

33,2 mm acumulados 
11,1°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 12:29)

37,4 mm
Soma e segue !
Rain Rain Rain 
Está a esgalhar bem !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 12:34)

joselamego disse:


> 37,4 mm
> Soma e segue !
> Rain Rain Rain
> Está a esgalhar bem !
> ...


Qual é o recorde da tua estação, mesmo?
Com a chuva que ainda está para cair aí vais ter um belo acumulado.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Abr 2018 às 12:43)

Chove intensamente por Albufeira! Depois de uma manhã de chuva moderada e constante.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 12:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Qual é o recorde da tua estação, mesmo?
> Com a chuva que ainda está para cair aí vais ter um belo acumulado.


Recorde , num só dia, de 74,5 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2018 às 12:44)

Por aqui, levo 10 mm acumulados, até agora.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 12:45)

Aqui já 40,5 mm
Rain Rain Rain 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Illicitus (10 Abr 2018 às 13:08)

Continuo a seguir Campilhas. Já é de longe o dia com maior precipitação de 2018 e possivelmente vai duplicar o melhor dia até agora. Segue com 40.4 mm.

Relembro que Campilhas, a par de Monte da Rocha, são as duas barragens em situação mais preocupante.


----------



## talingas (10 Abr 2018 às 13:31)

Por aqui a Serra de São Mamede jorra água pelas encostas e valetas, valetas que são ribeiras e ribeiras que quase parecem rios.. Exagero ou não, certo é que água não falta. Temos as charcas/açudes e as barragens cheias, falta a do Caia, e hoje o rio Caia deve ir bem composto. Na serra a temperatura andava entre os 5 e os 7°C pelas 12 horas e chovia ininterruptamente. Pela cidade vai chovendo ora fraco ora moderado, com 6,5°C e vento moderado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Abr 2018 às 13:54)

Os acumulados na Serra de Monchique rondam já os 50/60 mm e ainda não parou. Mesmo nas áreas à volta da Serra (Odemira, Aljezur, Lagos, etc) os acumulados são muito generosos até agora (25/35 mm). As ribeiras com certeza irão já bem cheias, e poderão haver mesmo algumas cheias pontuais. A ribeira de Aljezur alimentada pela Serra de Monchique, por exemplo, deve estar com um bom caudal, vamos ver se não galga as margens.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 13:56)

Boas 
Monchique 
Rain Rain Rain 
Apanhei uma molha valente !
57,6 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 14:07)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> Monchique
> Rain Rain Rain
> Apanhei uma molha valente !
> ...


Bem, isso aí anda um penico nos ultimos tempos... Será que bates o acumulado que tiveste no outro dia?


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 14:17)

61,4 mm acumulado
rain rain rain
chove para caramba!
As estradas parecem rios!
se calhar ultrapasso os 74,5 mm de março, num só dia


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 14:18)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Bem, isso aí anda um penico nos ultimos tempos... Será que bates o acumulado que tiveste no outro dia?



Se calhar ultrapasso!


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2018 às 14:27)

Bom, por aqui uma pequena janela sem chuva, mas a dita já está com cara de estar a regressar


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 14:44)

63,8 mm
continua a chuva!
O céu a querer abrir neste momento!
Temperatura a descer 10,8ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 14:48)

Abertas no céu
Cai agora chuviscos!


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 15:14)

Boas,.já não chove 
Para já !
Vamos ver o resto da tarde 
Acumulado de 64,1 mm
10,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 15:27)

Recomeça a chover !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 15:36)

Volta a chover bem !
65,1 mm
11°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2018 às 15:48)

Boa Tarde,
7 horas seguidas de chuva sem parar. Entretanto foi quase sempre fraca/moderada, o que é excelente para os solos, apesar de saturados, absorverem e os nascentes ficarem bem abastecidos. O Rio Caia vai bem abastecido mas não tanto como noutras situações visto a chuva não ter sido muito intensa e ser bem absorvida, ainda assim, muitos litros estão a entrar na Barragem do Caia. 













_________
Agora não chove, estão *11,2ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 16:13)

Chuva moderada 
10,3°C
Acumulado de 66,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2018 às 16:17)

Acabou-se a janelinha... volta a chover moderado por Odemira


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Abr 2018 às 16:26)

Belo aguaceiro aqui chegar #portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Abr 2018 às 16:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 7 horas seguidas de chuva sem parar. Entretanto foi quase sempre fraca/moderada, o que é excelente para os solos, apesar de saturados, absorverem e os nascentes ficarem bem abastecidos. O Rio Caia vai bem abastecido mas não tanto como noutras situações visto a chuva não ter sido muito intensa e ser bem absorvida, ainda assim, muitos litros estão a entrar na Barragem do Caia.
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente!!!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Abr 2018 às 16:37)

Brutal!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 16:41)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Belo aguaceiro aqui chegar #portalegre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belas cortinas de chuva à esquerda! 
Radar às 16:25:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2018 às 16:45)

Bem rodeado de células:
A que está a NW:




Outra que descarregou um bom aguaceiro há pouco com algum granizo:





A temperatura agora com esta aberta, recupera. 
*14,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 17:13)

Monchique 
68,8 mm acumulado 
Chuva fraca 
9,8°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Abr 2018 às 17:13)

E assim se passa uma tarde bipolar!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 17:18)

Neste momento 
Abertas de sol 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Abr 2018 às 17:26)

joselamego disse:


> Monchique
> 68,8 mm acumulado
> Chuva fraca
> 9,8°C
> ...



A estação de Casais uns poucos km ao lado da tua ainda te venceu, *80,01 mm *

EDIT: Uma outra estação amadora em Monchique registou quase o mesmo que tu: *66,8 mm*


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 18:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A estação de Casais uns poucos km ao lado da tua ainda te venceu, *80,01 mm *
> 
> EDIT: Uma outra estação amadora em Monchique registou quase o mesmo que tu: *66,8 mm*


Para já não chove ....
68,8 mm acumulado !
Mesmo assim muito  bom! 
Casais chove sempre mais do que aqui, deve ter a ver com a vertente da serra !
9,4°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (10 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

a ribeira de Aljezur transbordou nalguns locais. Ficou a 0,5m de tapar os arcos da ponte.

uma pequena cheia.


----------



## Agreste (10 Abr 2018 às 19:34)

cheia vista do Castelo.


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2018 às 20:09)

A chuva parou um pouco entre as 18h e as 20h. Passa agora por Ourique uma célula bem carregadinha de chuva e vento!

Todas as ribeiras já vão na carga máxima. Se chover mais esta noite, são capazes de sair fora.


----------



## talingas (10 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

Assim estamos por aqui. Vai arrefecendo bem, 5,3ºC. Vento moderado.


----------



## frederico (10 Abr 2018 às 20:20)

Nao ha neste momento cheias epicas porque o ultimo trimestre do ano foi muito seco.

Tavira acumulou cerca de 15 mm. Castro Marim 10 mm. Olhao deve ter passado dos 20 mm. Frentes com esta orientacao nao costumam beneficiar o litoral do sotavento, por isso os acumulados ate estao jeitosos. Tavira esta a cerca de 10 mm da media do mes.

Para compor o ramalhete seria optimo que viessem uns eventos convectivos para o vale do Guadiana, sudeste alentejano, zona de Castro Marim e VRSA, nordeste algarvio... no final da Primavera ou no final do Verao. Estes eventos sao fundamentais em alguns locais perto da fronteira, para compor os valores acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 20:35)

Monchique 
Aguaceiro forte neste momento !
8,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:47)

Boas, por aqui, a chuva foi presença desde do início da manhã até às 15h, a partir daí, vieram os aguaceiros. 

Máxima: 14.5ºC
mínima: 9.6ºC

Precipitação: 30 mm

Choveu bastante entre as 13h e as 15 h, nessas 2 horas, segundo a estação do IPMA, caíram 16.6 mm. 

A estação do IPMA, segue também com 30 mm.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 21:07)

Boas,
 Já passou o aguaceiro ...
Acumulado de 69,6 mm
Será que ainda chego aos 70 antes meia noite?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (10 Abr 2018 às 21:50)

Cheias em Aljezur, alguém sabe alguma coisa


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 22:55)

Novo aguaceiro 
Já alcancei os 70 mm 
8,1°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2018 às 23:07)

Por Ourique, os aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de vento continuam. Parece que vai ser um desfile toda a noite


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2018 às 23:22)

Por aqui, regressaram os aguaceiros e a temperatura está a descer bem só 8.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

72,2 mm
Temperatura em descida 7,5°C
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (10 Abr 2018 às 23:28)

Lindo, que belo fica o vale de Aljezur todo verdinho. Que fantástico Março e inicio de Abril.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 23:35)

Dados de hoje :

Máxima de 11,6°C

72,2 mm acumulados





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 00:00)

Granizo 
Uauuuu !!!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 00:39)

Aguaceiro 
Rendeu 2,8 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia,
Abertas de sol neste momento 
7,1°C
90% HR 
1009 hPa 
Aguaceiros de madrugada que rendeu 8,1 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (11 Abr 2018 às 09:30)

A natureza tem os seus caprichos, esta praia em Sagres, de nome Rebolinhos ( O nome diz tudo) com os meus quase 50 anos sempre a conheci cheia de calhaus, na Páscoa apresentava um belo areal.
A areia retirada de outras praias, devido ao temporal de Março veio aqui depositar-se.


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia ,
Céu parcialmebte nublado com boas abertas de sol 
Mínima de 7,0°C
Atual de 10,7°C
Acumulado de madrugada de 8,1 mm











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (11 Abr 2018 às 10:54)

Deve ter chovido pouco no caldeirão... Não chegou nada à ponte do Barão (ribeira de Quarteira). Esta ribeira já vai quase seca no local que é muito perto da sua Foz em Vilamoura. Entre a Patã e a dita ponte a ribeira é como um grande sumidouro com várias perdas para o aqífero. Parte dessa água surge depois no Atlântico nos famosos "Olhos de Água" que dá nome à famosa terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2018 às 10:58)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia,
> Abertas de sol neste momento
> 7,1°C
> 90% HR
> ...


Olá José bom dia! Por pouco ontem batias o recorde de precipitação!


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 11:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá José bom dia! Por pouco ontem batias o recorde de precipitação!


Olá Luís, 
Ontem foi por apenas 2,5 mm que não bati o recorde ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2018 às 11:25)

Não esperava isto para hoje. Um belo aguaceiro que caiu pela Boavista dos Pinheiros (Odemira) agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2018 às 12:59)

Alguns acumulados de ontem, nas estações do IPMA:

Fóia: 48.9 mm
Aljezur: 38.3 mm
Olhão: 31.2 mm
Portimão: 27.3 mm
Faro (Aeroporto): 16.7 mm
Sagres: 12.5 mm
Castro Marim: 10.5 mm


----------



## frederico (11 Abr 2018 às 17:12)

As estações da Dir regional de agricultura tiveram acumulados jeitosos em Março mas entre abril e Junho uns 100 mm extra vinham mesmo a calhar. Tavira por exemplo já passou dos 30 mas Castro Marim deve ir ainda nos 20.


----------



## comentador (11 Abr 2018 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

Ontem em Alvalade Sado caíram 35,0 mm de precipitação. Hoje o dia teve boas abertas de Sol, mas muito frio. As temperaturas continuam abaixo do normal para a época.


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 21:37)

Surprise:
Curto aguaceiro agora 
Não estava previsto a está hora ! 
8,3 mm 

10,1°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 22:53)

Boa noite
Dia com muitas abertas de sol
Apenas um curto aguaceiros agora de noite (rendeu 0,4 mm)
Total de acumulado hoje de 8,4 mm (Aguaceiros a maioria caídos de madrugada)
Máxima de 13,4ºC
Mínima de 7,0ºC
Atual de 9,8ºC
84% hr
1013 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2018 às 23:30)

Boas, por aqui, passou um pequeno aguaceiro pela hora de almoço, que rendeu uns 0.2 mm na esação do IPMA, nem deu para eu registar nada. 

Amanhã, vamos ver o que nos reserva. os modelos prevêem mais chuva do que na 3ª feira passada e mais concentrada no final da manhã, com o GFS com uns 16 mm em 3 horas. 

Cá, para mim, amanhã vai chover menos do que os modelos dão.


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulado de 6,7 mm
9,3°C
95% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 10:07)

Chuva forte !
Acumulados a subir 15,0 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2018 às 10:10)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva forte !
> Acumulados a subir 15,0 mm
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Lá vais tu lançado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 10:17)

Que vos deixe tanta água, como deixou por aqui  Mas parece.me que para ai ela ainda vai descarregar mais


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 10:26)

Continua a chuva forte!
17,3 mm 
10,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 10:47)

20,3 mm acumulado 
Chuva intensa!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 11:02)

24,0 mm acumulado 
10,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (12 Abr 2018 às 11:27)

Por Faro (cidade) é o diluvio já à alguns minutos com o rainrate acima dos 130mm/h
13,6mm de acumulado sendo que 11,6mm nos ultimos 15 min


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2018 às 11:29)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) é o diluvio já à alguns minutos com o rainrate acima dos 130mm/h
> 13,6mm de acumulado sendo que 11,6mm nos ultimos 15 min



O dilúvio chegou agora a Olhão.


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 11:32)

Dilúvio !
Temperatura em descida 
9,2°C
27,0 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2018 às 11:52)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca desde as 8:15h +/- e que na última hora se tem intensificado bem  já havia água por todo o lado e agora é que vai ser, o Rio Caia vai voltar a ter muita água.
Chove imenso por Portalegre puxada a vento, o solos já não aguentam tanta água e hoje está a ser mais intensa que na terça.


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 12:25)

Chuva a abrandar 
30,0 mm acumulado 
9,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (12 Abr 2018 às 12:29)

Em Faro (cidade) parou para já e vamos nos 20,6mm, não esperava tanto em tão pouco tempo. Abril vai com 50,0mm


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2018 às 13:19)

Está um frio do caraças apesar dos 12C que estão em Odemira.
É com cada carga de água e vendaval que parece que o céu vai desabar 

Eu achava que na terça as ribeiras já levavam água demais, mas com o que está a cair hoje... não sei o que se vai dar.
O Mira há 2 dias que tem um aspecto barrento e que sempre que a maré está cheia fica a roçar no alto das margens


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 13:32)

Neste momento :
Chuva diluviana !

9,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 13:54)

Depois da chuvada à pouco o céu começa a querer clarear 
32,3 mm acumulado 
10,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 14:24)

Abertas de sol 
10,8°
32,3 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2018 às 14:38)

Faro (Aeroporto) acumulou *18,3 mm*, entre as 11h e as 12h. 
Quase que dava para aviso laranja e nem o amarelo foi emitido...


----------



## MikeCT (12 Abr 2018 às 14:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Faro (Aeroporto) acumulou *18,3 mm*, entre as 11h e as 12h.
> Quase que dava para aviso laranja e nem o amarelo foi emitido...



E Faro (cidade) acumulou 17,6mm entre as 11h e as 12h.. Deu para lavar as ruas


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Abr 2018 às 15:23)

O quê? Não houve avisos? :O

Nem sabia disso, sendo assim deixo mais uma vez a crítica ao IPMA... 

Amarelo tinha de ser lançado, pelo menos...


----------



## sielwolf (12 Abr 2018 às 15:28)

Hoje pela cidade de Lagoa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2018 às 18:31)

Forte aguaceiro e arco íris por aqui:





*10,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 18:47)

Forte aguaceiro agora!
10,7ºC
Máxima de 12ºC
Mínima de 8,8ºC
Acumulado de 32,7 mm 
81% hr


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Aguaceiro que rendeu 33,7 mm
Pressão a 1004 hPa
81% hr


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2018 às 20:33)

Pelas 18h45 mesmo por cima de Ourique, a descarregar bem e com alguns roncos:





Pelas 19h30, já um resto da dita cuja:


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2018 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas à tarde. Mas, não deixa de ser estranho, o valor da estação do IPMA, só 3.4 mm entre as 11h e as 12h.  

Levo 22 acumulados hoje, muito estranho, mas dado que existiu inundações acredito mais.  Uma enorme discrepância nos valores.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2018 às 20:47)

Boas,
Belo dia de chuva, água não falta 
Ficam umas fotos da caminhada de hoje:
Célula que passou na zona de Elvas por volta das 18:15h:




Rio Caia, já mais baixo pois durante a tarde a chuva já foi mais em regime de aguaceiros mas notava-se onde tinha chegado




Outros cursos de água:








Os terrenos estão a deitar bastante água fora, muitos nascentes já estão bem abastecidos




Autênticos lagos em alguns locais 








Entretanto, uma boa célula que se desenvolveu na serra:








E outra que deve ter descarregado bem entre Portalegre e Arronches








____________
Vão passando células a norte, céu limpo e vento muito fraco por aqui com *7,8ºC
*
O acumulado na estação de referência está em* 15mm*.


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 21:39)

Aguaceiro 
34 mm acumulado 
8,7°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2018 às 21:58)

35,3 mm acumulado 
8,4°C
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (12 Abr 2018 às 22:14)

Boa noite!

Manhã de chuva e tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas em Alvalade do Sado. Acumulado do dia: 16,0 mm. A temperatura está anormalmente baixa para a época.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2018 às 23:46)

Recomeça a chover e deve ser para continuar  Algo que não estava à espera pois não estava previsto.
Sigo com *7,8ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 01:29)

Aguaceiros
1,3 mm desde meia noite
vai caindo umas pingas!
7,9ºC
91% hr


----------



## Tonton (13 Abr 2018 às 03:46)

Então amigos do Sul, dorme tudo que nem uma pedra?...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Abr 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia pessoal.
O que se passou aqui pela serra Algarvia e Espanha enquanto eu dormia?


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 07:42)

Bom dia,
Madrugada de muita chuva 
25,5 mm acumulado 
8,1°C
94% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Abr 2018 às 08:14)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/04/tornado-causa-estragos-no-centro-de-albufeira/

Alguém presenciou Isto?

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (13 Abr 2018 às 08:43)

Depois da chuva muito forte por volta das 3h, houve um período em que o vento estava muito intenso, não me admirava que as rajadas tivessem chegado perto dos 100km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia,
*4mm* acumulados na estação de referência com a chuva do início da madrugada, continua tudo bem abastecido.  Nesta mesma estação o mês segue com 50mm mas entretanto, no domingo passado, registou mal a precipitação. 

Neste momento, por Portalegre muitas nuvens e já caíram uns borrifos. A temperatura ronda os 7°C.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2018 às 09:04)

8 mm em Tavira e em Castro Marim. 

Pelo radar o grosso da precipitacao caiu na serra do sotavento. 

Castro Marim entretanto fez a media do mes. Tavira esta quase nos 70 mm. Neste momento a cidade deve andar ja perto dos 450 mm para o ano hidrologico. Ainda faltam mais de 100 para chegar a media. Ainda assim, ja estamos perante valores menos alarmantes que ha 2 meses.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Abr 2018 às 09:22)

Alguém registou alguma coisa, ou estava tudo a dormir?!!  

https://observador.pt/2018/04/13/va...albufeira-devido-a-fenomeno-extremo-de-vento/


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia,

10mm acumulados esta madrugada, muita trovoada e 104km/h registados na estação em Carvoeiro, às 03h43.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2018 às 09:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Alguém registou alguma coisa, ou estava tudo a dormir?!!
> 
> https://observador.pt/2018/04/13/va...albufeira-devido-a-fenomeno-extremo-de-vento/


Acabaram de dar uma reportagem em directo de Albufeira na RTP1. Disseram que foi um fenómeno localizado de tornado ou downburst. 12 carros e estruturas publicitárias e ligadas a um parque de estacionamento foram danificadas. Disseram ainda que no Carvoeiro foram registados ventos de 104Km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Abr 2018 às 10:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acabaram de dar uma reportagem em directo de Albufeira na RTP1. Disseram que foi um fenómeno localizado de tornado ou downburst. 12 carros e estruturas publicitárias e ligadas a um parque de estacionamento foram danificadas. Disseram ainda que no Carvoeiro foram registados ventos de 104Km/h.



Dado ter sido um evento muito localizado, e a julgar pelas imagens que já vi online, muito provavelmente ali as rajadas poderão ter sido um pouco superiores! Esta imagem acho que é bem representativa disso!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2018 às 10:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dado ter sido um evento muito localizado, e a julgar pelas imagens que já vi online, muito provavelmente ali as rajadas poderão ter sido um pouco superiores! Esta imagem acho que é bem representativa disso!


Um taxista disse que naquela altura estava um dilúvio e era impossível conduzir... nasty!


----------



## Manuel Amador (13 Abr 2018 às 10:27)

Bom lá vou ter que ir para Albufeira.

Entretanto em Évora céu nublado, mas não chove 11 graus, confesso que já começo a estranhar estas temperaturas baixas, por norma os casacos de inverno já tinham ido para a Lavandaria.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 10:30)

Abertas de sol 
11,2°C
86% HR 
Acumulado de 25,6 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Abr 2018 às 10:50)

Por volta dessa hora chovem a potes e trovejou, mas não me apercebi de vento. Tava mt bem na cama q nem me levantei. 

Sou de Albufeira


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2018 às 11:31)

E estranho mas as estacoes do IPMA de Faro e de Olhao nao acumularam quase nada esta madrugada.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Abr 2018 às 12:19)

Desculpem lá mas passou um dilúvio pelo menos na zona de Loulé/ Faro. Vi terrenos completamete alagados, alguns viraram ribeiros. O rio seco entre Faro e Olhão levou a primeira cheia da temporada. Saia água de todos os lados na estrada entre Faro e Estoi. 
As estações do Ipma ou ficaram fora do evento ou não deram vazão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2018 às 12:41)

frederico disse:


> E estranho mas as estacoes do IPMA de Faro e de Olhao nao acumularam quase nada esta madrugada.



A de Olhão, deve estar com problemas no pluviómetro, regista menos do que na realidade, aqueles 0.4 mm, são esquisitos.

O dilúvio caiu no Azinheiro, que fica a Norte de Olhão, uns 6 kms em linha recta, mais coisa menos coisa, ou seja, na A22.

Foi a estação que apanhou com a célula: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROEST3

Registei, 5 mm.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2018 às 12:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Desculpem lá mas passou um dilúvio pelo menos na zona de Loulé/ Faro. Vi terrenos completamete alagados, alguns viraram ribeiros. O rio seco entre Faro e Olhão levou a primeira cheia da temporada. Saia água de todos os lados na estrada entre Faro e Estoi.
> As estações do Ipma ou ficaram fora do evento ou não deram vazão.



Imagem de radar, da precipitação acumulada em 1 hora, entre as 3 e as 4h UTC.







As estações de Faro e Olhão ficam junto à Costa, completamente à margem da precipitação verificada.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

A Zona a norte de Quarteira e Almancil foi afectada. Deve ter cortado por Albufeira/ 4 estradas Almancil/ Loulé, Norte de Faro e Norte de Olhão. O típico corredor das trovoadas... Pelas marcas que vejo nos terrenos e nas estradas a chuva foi mesmo diluviana. Das maiores chuvadas dos últimos anos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2018 às 13:04)

*Acabei de ouvir que voou o telhado de uma escola na Quarteira ao final da manhã! RTP1*


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2018 às 13:04)

trovoadas disse:


> A Zona a norte de Quarteira e Almancil foi afectada. Deve ter cortado por Albufeira/ 4 estradas Almancil/ Loulé, Norte de Faro e Norte de Olhão. O típico corredor das trovoadas... Pelas marcas que vejo nos terrenos e nas estradas a chuva foi mesmo diluviana. Das maiores chuvadas dos últimos anos!



Em Quarteira, também passou: http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/04...a-e-vento-terem-feito-voar-placas-de-amianto/

Segundo a página do Prociv, o vento passou também pela zona de Santa Bárbara de Nexe. Ou seja, o fenómeno extremo entrou em Albufeira, seguiu em direcção a Quarteira e depois rumou a NE.

É, como tu referiste esse corredor. Se, entrasse, via Praia de Faro era pior, lá ia o resto. Existe ainda muitos estragos e os concessionários à entrada de Faro, continuam ainda em obras, quer a VW quer a Toyota.

No Algarve, também temos um corredor de tornados não é só nos States. 

Aqui, fica também a notícia em Santa Bárbara de Nexe: http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/04/mau-tempo-faz-cair-muro-da-igreja-de-santa-barbara-de-nexe/


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 14:18)

Boa tarde, 
Céu com muitas abertas de sol 
14,4°C
71% HR 
1009 hPa 
Acumulado de hoje  - 25,6 mm 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (13 Abr 2018 às 14:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Quarteira, também passou: http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/04...a-e-vento-terem-feito-voar-placas-de-amianto/
> 
> Segundo a página do Prociv, o vento passou também pela zona de Santa Bárbara de Nexe. Ou seja, o fenómeno extremo entrou em Albufeira, seguiu em direcção a Quarteira e depois rumou a NE.
> 
> ...



Só os Algarvios interessados por meteo é que conhecem bem as especificidades do nosso clima Em 10m muita coisa muda!
PS: Ontem à tarde já me cheirava que vinha aí algo...os modelos davam aquele núcleo a atravessar o Algarve e notava- se bem a instabilidade ao pôr do sol. Como estive ocupado não fiz seguimento e pelos vistos os serviços do "Reino de Marraquexe" também não...ups isto ainda pertence ao núcleo mais a Norte

Passei à pouco pela ponte do Barão e a ribeira já levava uma cheia daquelas...ontem à tarde ia calminha como senão chovesse à 1 mês.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2018 às 14:47)

Ha ribeiras que custam mais a encher por passarem em zonas carsicas. E o caso do rio Seco de Faro. As ribeiras que passam apenas em zonas xistosas como a de Odeleite enchem com mais rapidez.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2018 às 15:41)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento. Vão surgindo algumas pequenas células.




Célula bem desenvolvida a leste junto à fronteira:





Ambiente agradável com *16,1ºC* e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 17:41)

*Monchique

Resumo de precipitação:*

*Março* - 472,8 mm
*Abril* - 178,9 mm

*Ano de 2018*

Janeiro a abril - *869 mm *


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2018 às 17:45)

joselamego disse:


> *Monchique
> 
> Resumo de precipitação:*
> 
> ...


Que acumulados excelentes!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2018 às 18:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Só os Algarvios interessados por meteo é que conhecem bem as especificidades do nosso clima Em 10m muita coisa muda!
> PS: Ontem à tarde já me cheirava que vinha aí algo...os modelos davam aquele núcleo a atravessar o Algarve e notava- se bem a instabilidade ao pôr do sol. Como estive ocupado não fiz seguimento e pelos vistos os serviços do "Reino de Marraquexe" também não...ups isto ainda pertence ao núcleo mais a Norte
> 
> Passei à pouco pela ponte do Barão e a ribeira já levava uma cheia daquelas...ontem à tarde ia calminha como senão chovesse à 1 mês.



Os modelos mostravam o núcleo a atravessar o Algarve, mas eu não liguei nenhuma. 

A minha estação soou o alarme de tempestade era 3h30m da manhã, estava a dormir, que raio já está a tocar o despertador, já é de manhã e calei a estação e deixei-me dormir, afinal a mesma mais uma vez acertou, já no tornado em Março a mesma tocou 1 hora antes. 

Não deve faltar muito, para os algarvios ficarem com fobia a trovoadas, cada vez que faz trovoada, a mesma traz sempre um presente indesejado com ela.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2018 às 18:43)

Nao havera um erro no relatorio do IPMA? Numa pagina mete cerca de 140 mm para Faro, em Marco, mas depois ja mete 120 e tal mm.

Pena nao meterem os valores do sapal de Castro Marim, para comparar com a estacao da Junqueira e a estacao de Cacela.

PS: falta uma estacao em Alcoutim.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2018 às 18:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos mostravam o núcleo a atravessar o Algarve, mas eu não liguei nenhuma.
> 
> A minha estação soou o alarme de tempestade era 3h30m da manhã, estava a dormir, que raio já está a tocar o despertador, já é de manhã e calei a estação e deixei-me dormir, afinal a mesma mais uma vez acertou, já no tornado em Março a mesma tocou 1 hora antes.
> 
> Não deve faltar muito, para os algarvios ficarem com fobia a trovoadas, cada vez que faz trovoada, a mesma traz sempre um presente indesejado com ela.



Como sabes nasci perto de Olhao e vivi ai perto ate aos 17 anos, e as pessoas mais velhas tinham muito interesse por tudo o mexesse com clima, e falavam muito dos espojinhos, era assim que se designavam os "mini-tornados", e diziam que eram mais comuns perto da ria. Portanto nao estamos perante nada de novo.

Ja agora ha muitos anos que nao vejo um bom festival electrico no sotavento, o ultimo que vi foi em Agosto de 2007, antes disso recordo-me de alguns em Maio ou Setembro, nos anos 90, quando era crianca. Uma boa celula que venha da Andaluzia com vento de sueste ou de leste. Ha uns 3 ou 4 anos numa tarde de Setembro fiz uma cacada quando as vi nascer, estava na Conceicao de Tavira e vi as torres a nordeste, peguei no carro e nem foi preciso ir muito longe, mal cheguei a ribeira da Foupana chovia a potes, os raios vieram mais acima, ja no concelho de Mertola, mas a cereja em cima do bolo estava mais longe, na Amareleja e na serra de Aracena.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 19:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Que acumulados excelentes!


Obrigado, Joralentejano !
São excelentes ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 19:57)

joselamego disse:


> *Monchique
> 
> Resumo de precipitação:*
> 
> ...



provavelmente há gente do Norte com inveja neste momento , muito bom mesmo


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 20:01)

david 6 disse:


> provavelmente há gente do Norte com inveja neste momento , muito bom mesmo


Aqui Monchique é o Minho do sul !
Obrigado , David 6!
Ainda pode ser que chegue aos 1000 até maio ! Quem sabe? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2018 às 20:02)

Pode ser que agora a agua de Monchique volte a aparecer nas prateleiras dos supermercados algarvios, e que os precos baixem, ainda sou do tempo em que um garrafao custava 60 centimos, agora quando aparece a venda ja vai a caminho de um euro e meio.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 20:03)

frederico disse:


> Pode ser que agora a agua de Monchique volte a aparecer nas prateleiras dos supermercados algarvios, e que os precos baixem, ainda sou do tempo em que um garrafao custava 60 centimos, agora quando aparece a venda ja vai a caminho de um euro e meio.


Verdade, Frederico!
A água de Monchique em poucos anos subiu muito o preço do garrafão ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

frederico disse:


> Pode ser que agora a agua de Monchique volte a aparecer nas prateleiras dos supermercados algarvios, e que os precos baixem, ainda sou do tempo em que um garrafao custava 60 centimos, agora quando aparece a venda ja vai a caminho de um euro e meio.



Eu trabalho, numa base logistica, e todos os dias me passam pelas mãos as águas de Monchique, e posso dizer, que no final do ano passado as paletes que eram vendidas para cada base estavam cotadas, ou sejam não chegavam para as encomendas, e mesmo depois para as lojas acontecia o mesmo por exemplo, chegou auma certa altura em que cada hipermercado por dia, só podia comprar 40 garrafões, onde anteriomente encomendavam mais 80.
Agora no inicio desde ano a situação melhorou e deixou de existir esse tecto máximo, mas posso afirmar que a água de Monchique, é das águas portuguesas mais vendidas, isto porque é a única água alcalina e recomendada por muitos médicos, mas sim de facto o seu preço ao consumidor não é de facto muito apelativo.
Pois nós também fomos informados que a captação da empresa, dexou de conseguir responder, devido á seca, que o nosso país estava a atravessar.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2018 às 20:56)

Boas,
E por cá, o dia despediu-se com mais um aguaceiro fraco:





Já depois da pequena célula passar




Uma pequena barragem:




Final do dia/pôr do sol com bonitas cores:
















_____________
*10,8ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2018 às 21:18)

frederico disse:


> Pode ser que agora a agua de Monchique volte a aparecer nas prateleiras dos supermercados algarvios, e que os precos baixem, ainda sou do tempo em que um garrafao custava 60 centimos, agora quando aparece a venda ja vai a caminho de um euro e meio.



60 cêntimos? Isso era preços do século passado.  Se, formos a ver, o preço da água de Monchique não é muito diferente do preço da água do Luso ou da Vitalis. 

Pede ao @joselamego , que ele vai ali pela calada da noite e enche uns garrafões para o pessoal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2018 às 21:25)

frederico disse:


> Pode ser que agora a agua de Monchique volte a aparecer nas prateleiras dos supermercados algarvios, e que os precos baixem, ainda sou do tempo em que um garrafao custava 60 centimos, agora quando aparece a venda ja vai a caminho de um euro e meio.


Aqui está em 1.29 euros


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2018 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu trabalho, numa base logistica, e todos os dias me passam pelas mãos as águas de Monchique, e posso dizer, que no final do ano passado as paletes que eram vendidas para cada base estavam cotadas, ou sejam não chegavam para as encomendas, e mesmo depois para as lojas acontecia o mesmo por exemplo, chegou auma certa altura em que cada hipermercado por dia, só podia comprar 40 garrafões, onde anteriomente encomendavam mais 80.
> Agora no inicio desde ano a situação melhorou e deixou de existir esse tecto máximo, mas posso afirmar que a água de Monchique, é das águas portuguesas mais vendidas, isto porque é a única água alcalina e recomendada por muitos médicos, mas sim de facto o seu preço ao consumidor não é de facto muito apelativo.
> Pois nós também fomos informados que a captação da empresa, dexou de conseguir responder, devido á seca, que o nosso país estava a atravessar.


É a única que eu bebo e que entra cá em casa. As outras fazem-me azia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 21:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está em 1.29 euros





luismeteo3 disse:


> É a única que eu bebo e que entra cá em casa. As outras fazem-me azia.



Pois acredita que por vezes no fim de um dia de trabalho até já fico enjoado da água de Monchique, eu penso que a maioria das pessoas que a bebem, não olham oa facto de ela ser mais cara do que as restates marcas, mas sim ao facto de ser a melhor água para a saúde, inclusive para o funcionamento dos rins.
Isto já para não falar que a própria empresa mantem uma boa relação de marketing, e interagem muito com os seus seguidores no facebook, isto tudo também cativa mais clientes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2018 às 22:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois acredita que por vezes no fim de um dia de trabalho até já fico enjoado da água de Monchique, eu penso que a maioria das pessoas que a bebem, não olham oa facto de ela ser mais cara do que as restates marcas, mas sim ao facto de ser a melhor água para a saúde, inclusive para o funcionamento dos rins.
> Isto já para não falar que a própria empresa mantem uma boa relação de marketing, e interagem muito com os seus seguidores no facebook, isto tudo também cativa mais clientes.


Só sei que a mim faz muito bem. Não passo sem ela!


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2018 às 01:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 60 cêntimos? Isso era preços do século passado.  Se, formos a ver, o preço da água de Monchique não é muito diferente do preço da água do Luso ou da Vitalis.
> 
> Pede ao @joselamego , que ele vai ali pela calada da noite e enche uns garrafões para o pessoal.


Eu até ia pela calada da noite buscar a água mas o problema é que deve ter vigias ! Digo eu !!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Abr 2018 às 09:36)

joselamego disse:


> *Monchique
> 
> Resumo de precipitação:*
> 
> ...



Maravilha amigo, quem diria! Nem tu ,que foste sempre dos mais otimistas!


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2018 às 09:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Maravilha amigo, quem diria! Nem tu ,que foste sempre dos mais otimistas!


Acumulado excelente !
Agora é aguardar que chegue aos 1000 mm ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia amigos,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 8,8°C
Atual de 11,5°C
83% HR 
1019 hPa 
Fotos de ontem ao final do dia ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 09:47)

joselamego disse:


> Acumulado excelente !
> Agora é aguardar que chegue aos 1000 mm !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Se eu aqui com pouco mais de 330 mm, e já vejo água a sair por todos os lados, até pequenas nascentes a brotar água nas bermas das estradas, e mesmo sair do alcatrão através de algumas fendas, quanto mais tu, deves ter aí um paraíso verde, bem regadinho por essa água toda.

Esse acumulado é dos maiores que tens até ao momento, ou sabes qual custuma ser o máximo de acumulado.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2018 às 09:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Se eu aqui com pouco mais de 330 mm, e já vejo água a sair por todos os lados, até pequenas nascentes a brotar água nas bermas das estradas, e mesmo sair do alcatrão através de algumas fendas, quanto mais tu, deves ter aí um paraíso verde, bem regadinho por essa água toda.
> 
> Esse acumulado é dos maiores que tens até ao momento, ou sabes qual custuma ser o máximo de acumulado.


Olá Pedro ,
Aqui está tudo verdinho , água por todo o lado !
As nascentes vivas!
Não sei o acumulado normal da vila em outros anos...
Até é uma pergunta pertinente a tua .
Tentarei saber !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2018 às 13:18)

Prejuízos na ordem dos 100 mil euros dos estragos de ontem devido ao tornado: https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/ci...o-tornado-em-albufeira?Ref=DET_noticiasceccao


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 14:16)

Nao tenho a certeza mas penso que no passado Monchique ja chegou aos 2000 mm. Nao e de admirar, as serras de Cadis tambem atingem valores assim, e o Geres ja passou dos 5000 mm.


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 14:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só sei que a mim faz muito bem. Não passo sem ela!



Ainda me recordo de ver garrafoes de Monchique e do Luso de vidro! Que se devolviam na mercearia quando compravamos de novo! Era mais ecologico, deveriamos voltar a esse tempo. O consumidor tambem pouparia dinheiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 14:43)

frederico disse:


> Ainda me recordo de ver garrafoes de Monchique e do Luso de vidro! Que se devolviam na mercearia quando compravamos de novo! Era mais ecologico, deveriamos voltar a esse tempo. O consumidor tambem pouparia dinheiro.



Eu não sou desse tempo ainda, já sou da era do plástico, infelizmente, mas sim de facto era muito mais ecológico, tendo em conta que o vidro pode ser retornável, centenas de vezes, e quanto ao plástico, quando o seu destino não é o ecoponto, mas sim o abandono, acabando na floresta ou no rios.
As pessoas já estão a acordar, ainda que lentamente para esta problemática do plástico.


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 14:44)

Tens que idade? Eu tenho 30, foi portanto ha uns 23, 24 anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 14:46)

frederico disse:


> Tens que idade? Eu tenho 30, foi portanto ha uns 23, 24 anos.


Eu sou mais velho que to mas não me lembro...


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 14:48)

1992, 1993, 1994, por ai. Houve depois uns anos em que a agua de Monchique ate saiu do mercado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 17:11)

frederico disse:


> 1992, 1993, 1994, por ai. Houve depois uns anos em que a agua de Monchique ate saiu do mercado.



Pois eu nasci em 1993, daí já não me lembrar.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2018 às 18:22)

Caldas de Monchique hoje de tarde 
Temperatura atual em Monchique 14,8°C
65% HR 
1021 hPa
 céu limpo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 19:23)

A ultima vez que estive ai foi em Setembro de 2016. Essa ribeira estava seca. As arvores sao lodaos-bastardos. Andei a procura de carvalhos mas nao encontrei. 

Por ai passou el rei D. Joao II antes de morrer, provavelmente envenenado, em Alvor. Um documento da epoca diz que foi grande o desgosto pelo facto do rei ter morrido fora do seu reino (o reino de D. Joao II era o seu reino natal, o reino de Portugal, e Alvor fazia parte do reino do Algarve). Antes disso, por ai passaram os cruzados nordicos tendo chacinado toda a populacao que encontraram pela frente.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2018 às 20:22)

Fortaleza santa Catarina 
Pôr de sol 
Praia da Rocha 
Portimão 
17°C atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Abr 2018 às 21:01)

Boa noite pessoal.
Tenho andado um bocadinho ausente aqui do fórum por falta de tempo e afins.
Venho só informar que levo já acumulados este mês na Manta Rota 70 mm de precipitação.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2018 às 21:20)

Monchique 
Dados de hoje :
Máxima de 16,7°C
Atual de 10,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2018 às 21:37)

Boa Noite,
Manhã com nevoeiro mas assim que se dissipou, ficou um belo dia de primavera com algumas nuvens e temperatura agradável.
Bom para um passeio! 
















Após este açude, está uma cascata que vem de uma levada que antigamente servia o antigo lagar, e havia vários peixes a tentar saltar. Normal com os caudais elevados os peixes subirem o rio vindos da barragem. Acontece o mesmo no açude mas ainda não conseguiram lá chegar.




Ainda apanhei um 




___________
Máx: *19,1ºC*
Min: *5,6ºC*

Tatual: *11,3ºC
*
Amanhã regressa a chuva para depois vir uma semana primaveril! Precisa-se um pouco de tudo.


----------



## efcm (14 Abr 2018 às 21:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Manhã com nevoeiro mas assim que se dissipou, ficou um belo dia de primavera com algumas nuvens e temperatura agradável.
> Bom para um passeio!
> 
> ...


Ou seja aí faz falta uma escada de peixes


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2018 às 21:43)

efcm disse:


> Ou seja aí faz falta uma escada de peixes


Pois é, mas sempre assim foi e conseguem...Quando o caudal não estiver tão forte, é mais fácil.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2018 às 22:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> E por cá, o dia despediu-se com mais um aguaceiro fraco:


Esta vista... das mais belas do Alentejo! E assim verdinha; maravilha!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2018 às 22:46)

Fotos tiradas dos estragos do tornado durante a madrugada e publicadas pelo Blog "Albufeira Sempre"

https://albufeirasempre.blogs.sapo.pt/esta-sexta-feira-656263


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Abr 2018 às 00:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> E por cá, o dia despediu-se com mais um aguaceiro fraco:
> 
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa pelo off topic, mas não posso deixar de elogiar esta magnífica foto! Causa-me arrepios, tal é, na minha opinião, a sua perfeição: a luz, o enquadramento, o ambiente captado... absolutamente maravilhosa! Parabéns por esta obra de arte, @joralentejano !
Fim de off topic


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2018 às 00:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Esta vista... das mais belas do Alentejo! E assim verdinha; maravilha!


Eheh é verdade, uma das minhas vistas preferidas aqui da zona! 


Prof BioGeo disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off topic, mas não posso deixar de elogiar esta magnífica foto! Causa-me arrepios, tal é, na minha opinião, a sua perfeição: a luz, o enquadramento, o ambiente captado... absolutamente maravilhosa! Parabéns por esta obra de arte, @joralentejano !
> Fim de off topic


Muito Obrigado!!!  O reflexo do sol nas linhas de precipitação estava muito fixe e se o aguaceiro fosse mais intenso o cenário ficava ainda mais maravilhoso.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 07:41)

Bom dia ,
Já chove em Monchique 
Chuva fraca 
11°C
93% HR 
1020 hPa 
0,7 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2018 às 10:49)

Boas,
Vai chovendo fraco por aqui, 3,3mm até ao momento.
Tudo tapado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 10:51)

Vai chovendo fraco 
3,2 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 12:24)

Já não chove 
13,2°C
96% HR 
Acumulado de 4,4 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2018 às 13:28)

Boas,
Chuva fraca por cá, é miudinha mas cai com intensidade, está tudo encharcado e pelo radar é para continuar.
*3mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Estão *15,5ºC* e o vento é praticamente nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2018 às 15:51)

Muita chuva na última hora por aqui, não esperava assim tanto  Os caudais vão certamente voltar a subir.

Temperaturas mantêm-se agradável, *15,6ºC* sem vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2018 às 16:00)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui, 14mm e a subir


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2018 às 16:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vai chovendo bem por aqui, 14mm e a subir


E aparentemente vai continuar, mais uma bela rega antes de vir uma semana primaveril.


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2018 às 16:24)

E pronto... a rega está pegada. Começou a chover há coisa de 1h e ainda nao despegou.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 16:31)

O regresso da chuva a Monchique 
14,5°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Abr 2018 às 16:40)

Chuva pegada e intensa na região de Évora. 
Uma diferença grande pelo que sei, na zona de Lisboa, o sol já espreita.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 16:56)

5,7 mm acumulado 
Chuva cai certinha 
13,7°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 17:28)

6,5 mm acumulado 
13,6°C
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 18:45)

Parou de chover 
6,6 mm acumulado 
11,9°C
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2018 às 20:58)

Aguaceiro 
Não contava !
7,0 mm 
10,8°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2018 às 21:11)

Boas,
Horas e horas seguidas de chuva, mas como era miudinha fica toda na terra e os caudais não sobem tanto mas mesmo assim, foi notável o aumento de ontem para hoje. Há imenso tempo que não via este rio com tanto peixe, devido à falta de um bom caudal nos últimos anos. Como é ver tudo cheio de vida! 
Ficam umas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje que foi mais uma vez bonito:













______________
Os registos de precipitação na estação de referência:
*7.6mm *hoje
*56.1mm* mensais. Já está na média ou até acima.
*307mm* anuais e *401mm* no ano hidrológico.

Nota: Não quer dizer que em Arronches, seja igual, pois houve situações de precipitação mais localizadas.

Tatual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2018 às 21:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Horas e horas seguidas de chuva, mas como era miudinha fica toda na terra e os caudais não sobem tanto mas mesmo assim, foi notável o aumento de ontem para hoje. Há imenso tempo que não via este rio com tanto peixe, devido à falta de um bom caudal nos últimos anos. Como é ver tudo cheio de vida!
> Ficam umas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje que foi mais uma vez bonito:
> 
> ...


Que lindas fotos! Parabéns!


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 8,7°C
Atual de 14,0°C
74% HR 
1023 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2018 às 12:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que lindas fotos! Parabéns!


Muito obrigado!!


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2018 às 12:31)

Boas,
Céu a ficar encoberto de nuvens brancas 
Temperatura atual de 16,4°C
64% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2018 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,
Durante a tarde céu parcialmente nublado, por vezes o sol escondia - se
Máxima de 17°C
Atual de 15,8°C
68% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2018 às 01:01)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 10,0°C
78% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de 8,9°C
Céu limpo 
Atual de 11,1°C
79° HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2018 às 16:03)

Tarde já quentinha
22,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2018 às 18:24)

Boa Tarde,
O dia por aqui começou fresco e com algum nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, em alguns locais mais abrigados junto ao rio até havia ligeira geada. Entretanto, tarde super agradável, já apetecia ter dias assim!  Amanhã já deve ir aos 26º/27ºC, desde que não seja muito prolongado e com alguns dias de chuva pelo meio, é bom, faz parte desta altura.
Máx: *23,6ºC*
Min: *4,5ºC*

Tatual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2018 às 20:48)

Resumo do dia de hoje: 
Céu limpo , algum calor!
Máxima de 22,9°C
Atual 16,7°C
66% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2018 às 23:43)

efcm disse:


> Ou seja aí faz falta uma escada de peixes



Pois faz! Provavelmente serão barbos em migração para desovar nos troços de cabeceira da Ribeira do Caia.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 12,8°C
Atual de 17,9°C
50% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (18 Abr 2018 às 10:09)

Ontem o dia começou fresco, mas depressa aqueceu. A noite estava brutal: *15ºC* às 21h em Ourique 

Hoje pelas 7h30 estavam *8,5ºC* em Ourique e no caminho para Odemira passei por algumas zonas que já estavam com *10ºC* 
Para aqueles dias todos cinzentos, agora uns dias de calorzinho sabe mesmo bem. Embora a chuva seja necessária e sempre bem-vinda!


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2018 às 15:08)

Atual de 23,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2018 às 15:15)

Boas,
Tarde bem quente!! Estão* 27,1ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.
44% hr

A previsão do IPMA indicava 28ºC para Arronches, não anda longe.


----------



## vamm (18 Abr 2018 às 15:18)

Isto aqueceu depressa! Vento nulo e *26,5ºC* por Odemira


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2018 às 17:51)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo
Máxima de *23,8ºC*
Atual de *22,9ºC*
46% hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2018 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi quentinho com vento de leste.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC

O mar já ronca, a suestada chegou e a costa algarvia vai estar sob aviso amarelo devido à ondulação.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2018 às 22:52)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou mais uma vez fresco e húmido. Tarde bem quente, tal como já foi referido e assim vão continuar até ao final da semana e pelos vistos com poeirada à mistura. 
Máx:* 28,2ºC*
Min: *6,3ºC*

Tatual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 13,8°C
Atual de 18,8°C
44% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2018 às 12:40)

Boa tarde, 
Céu esbranquiçado , com cirrus 
Temperatura atual de 22,2°C
40% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2018 às 13:50)

Monchique 
Dados atuais , tempo real ...
Estação Netatmo no WU
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

7:30h - Ourique - 11C
14:30h - Odemira - 27,5C
17h - Odemira - 23C
18h - Ourique - 24,5C

Cirrus, poeiras e um nariz entupido é no que dá este tempinho


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2018 às 18:33)

Atual 22,1°C
Máxima de 23,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia,
Aqui por Monchique o dia já acordou com céu nublado 
Não há sol !
Atual de 15,0°C
64% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2018 às 08:14)

Ourique pelas 7h30 com 14C.
Odemira agora com 15C

Mammatus nos céus de Odemira?


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2018 às 08:25)

Confirma-se: mammatus everywhere!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 09:25)

Bom dia a todos! Já há trovoada ao largo da costa Vicentina no Sat24...


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2018 às 11:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Já há trovoada ao largo da costa Vicentina no Sat24...



E o radar do IPMA e o Blitzortung mostram isso mesmo!


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2018 às 12:43)

Céu muito nublado 
16,2°C
67% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (20 Abr 2018 às 14:54)

Em Portimão/Lagos tem pingado lama,com algum vento à mistura. 

Enviado do meu HTC U Ultra através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2018 às 15:02)

Monchique 
Já começa a chover 
16,3°C
71% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2018 às 15:15)

Já começou a chover "lama" por aqui


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2018 às 16:19)

2,2 mm acumulado 
14,0°C
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2018 às 19:07)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 17,4°C
15,7°C atuais 
81% HR 
Acumulado de 2,8 mm









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2018 às 19:38)

Boas,
Vão sucedendo os dias agradáveis, com tudo bem florido e verde. 
______
Hoje por cá, dia bastante ventoso até meio da tarde, neste momento o vento é praticamente nulo e está bastante abafado. Mesmo tempo de trovoadas, veremos o que trazem os próximos dias.
Aspeto do céu neste momento:





Estão *21,1ºC *


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2018 às 20:39)

Pelas 18h/18h15 caiu um belo aguaceiro em Ourique, acompanhado de vento forte.
Estava no Pingo Doce e fecharam as portas à pressa por causa do vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 22:10)

Pelo radar parece que uma nova vaga se aproxima do Algarve...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2018 às 22:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguma chuva fraca com lama. Dizem, que a lama faz bem à pele é aproveitar.  Quem não gosta muito de lama é o meu carro, estava limpinho e ficou todo sujinho. 

Vamos ver, o que isto vai dar.


----------



## AMFC (20 Abr 2018 às 22:48)

Tudo indica que os marafados vão ter uma noite bem regada. Cá a espero pela madrugada, inicio da manhã.


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2018 às 23:19)

Monchique 
A começar a querer chuviscar 
A minha estação já deu alerta 
13,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2018 às 00:36)

Uma bela rega que aí vem 
Por Ourique está a cair certinha e com pingas gradas!


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 00:38)

Por Monchique o vento começa a intensificar 
Ainda não chove 
13,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 01:37)

Já chove 
13,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 06:58)

Malta do Algarve atenção que o radar está algo explosivo.


----------



## PO@Loulé (21 Abr 2018 às 07:06)

Trovoada constante do lado do mar lindoooooo


----------



## aoc36 (21 Abr 2018 às 07:07)

Explosivo mesmo! Caio um raio ao pé de mi, minha nosss parecia que caia tudo


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 07:09)

Faro/Olhão vão levar com a parte mais forte muito brevemente. As beachcams têm estado a mostrar um belo espectáculo...


----------



## GoN_dC (21 Abr 2018 às 07:11)

Está medonho está... 

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 07:16)

Ecos roxos a chegar a Olhão. Deve estar lindo por lá!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 07:17)

Estou acompanhar a camera de Faro na surf total, impressionante a escuridão e o números de raios.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 07:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Ecos roxos a chegar a Olhão. Deve estar lindo por lá!


Aguardemos o post do @algarvio1980


----------



## PO@Loulé (21 Abr 2018 às 07:19)

Agora começou a chover intensamente em loule acompanhado por bombas


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2018 às 07:21)

Acordei à pouco com o granizo a bater na janela. Era do tamanho de berlindes! Agora chove diluvianamente!


----------



## vitoreis (21 Abr 2018 às 07:21)

Trovoadão em Faro ... O granizo é do tamanho de berlindes. Carros com alarmes disparados. Para meu espanto o vento parece nulo.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Abr 2018 às 07:22)

Bom dia a todos, por Cuba alguma chuva durante a noite (só depois da meia noite - 4.6mm) e algum vento. Há cerca de 1h começou a ficar forte pelos 50km/h e rajada já de 74km/h.
De facto o radar no Algarve mete algo assustador... a acompanhar.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 07:23)

Virou, parece que Faro é que vai/está a ser a grande contemplada


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 07:24)

vitoreis disse:


> Trovoadão em Faro ... O granizo é do tamanho de berlindes. Carros com alarmes disparados. Para meu espanto o vento parece nulo.


Via-se muito bem o granizo na beachcam há alguns minutos, já não sei qual, tenho estado a ver uma série delas ao mesmo tempo...


----------



## MikeCT (21 Abr 2018 às 07:25)

Alem do granizo a chuva é brutal por Faro (cidade). Num minuto as ruas ficaram rios, o rain rate da estação deu o alarme de record com 822,3mm/h??  Neste momento está continuo acima dos 200 mm/h


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 07:25)

Temporal com trovoada e granizo em Vilamoura, acabei de ver agora na sua beachcam.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 07:27)

Em cheio em Faro:


----------



## MikeCT (21 Abr 2018 às 07:30)

E derrepente já vamos com 21,4mm...grandes bombas a cair bem perto


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 07:35)

Bela rega


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 07:51)

Meia hora de chuva em Faro, entre as 7h14 e as 7h44: 18mm




Dados da mesma estação.


----------



## PO@Loulé (21 Abr 2018 às 08:10)

Segue aqui link do vídeo de um pouco  da atividade elétrica desta manhã   https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AXW4wdvja8ndEDYVXJMXDNUpyqy1Zfv8/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2018 às 08:27)

trovoada, granizo a abrir e chuva forte depois... a variação da pressão atmosférica também é interessante. 

continua a chuviscar.

praticamente nos 30mm numa hora e essa é quase a média do mês de abril aqui para Faro.


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros moderados a fortes 
Ainda não ouvi trovoada 
Acumulado de 18,4 mm
12,6°C 
90% HR
Neste momento aguaceiro forte!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 09:23)

Chove a potes neste momento
18.7 mm acumulados


----------



## GoN_dC (21 Abr 2018 às 09:24)

Volta a chover com intensidade e com algum vento à mistura, mas desta vez sem trovoada.


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2018 às 09:45)

Tem chovido que se farta e ainda não parou.
Por volta das 6h/6h30 chovia muito e ouvi ainda alguns trovões aqui por cima. O vento tem fases de nulo e outros em que está insuportável.
Isto é que tem sido uma noite/dia.


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 10:03)

Chuva , Rain Rain 
25,0 mm 
A torneira abriu 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:08)

vamm disse:


> Tem chovido que se farta e ainda não parou.
> Por volta das 6h/6h30 chovia muito e ouvi ainda alguns trovões aqui por cima. O vento tem fases de nulo e outros em que está insuportável.
> Isto é que tem sido uma noite/dia.


Que bom! Vocês aí no sul do Alentejo bem precisam!


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 10:13)

A torneira sempre a jorrar água 
E cai, cai ...
26,3 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 10:19)

joselamego disse:


> A torneira sempre a jorrar água
> E cai, cai ...
> 26,3 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


É bom para que a água de Monchique não pare de brotar  Agora que a estou a beber, não dava mesmo jeito nenhum que acabasse!


----------



## MikeCT (21 Abr 2018 às 10:20)

Continua a chover certinho por Faro (cidade). Acumulado vai em 36,4mm. Vento fraco


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 10:21)

João Pedro disse:


> É bom para que a água de Monchique não pare de brotar  Agora que a estou a beber, não dava mesmo jeito nenhum que acabasse!


Não vai acabar amigo !
Vais poder beber água das melhores do mundo !

Cai uma valente chuva do céu ! 
28,6 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

Uma valente chuvada agora 
Quer dizer... nunca parou, né? Mas agora está a cair bem


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Abr 2018 às 10:42)

Por aqui também, mais ou menos intensa... Já sigo com 11.5mm, 14.4ºC e o vento abrandou muito na última hora... bela rega!


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2018 às 10:46)

E eis que aparece o sol e a chuva parou


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 10:58)

Parou de chover 
O sol tenta espreitar 
Acumulado de 30,2 mm
(Não contava com esta bela rega)
11,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 11:49)

Dados atuais da minha estação no wu
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2018 às 12:06)

Bom dia,
Chuva moderada persistente e parece que vai continuar. Nenhum modelo previa assim tanta precipitação agora, o ECM e o GFS então... Apenas 0.3mm era o que dava o ECM nesta última saída, no entanto, na saída das 12z de ontem, previa chuva o dia todo. O GFS cerca de 2mm.
Para logo à noite, o modelo da AEMET está agressivo:





Já obrigou a AEMET a lançar aviso amarelo para a província de Badajoz a partir das 18h (Portugal). Neste momento mais nenhum modelo prevê tal coisa mas ontem o ICON e o ECM previam algo idêntico. Veremos...

O início da manhã foi muito ventoso mas agora o vento é praticamente nulo. Estão *15,8ºC*


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2018 às 12:36)

Já parou de chover há coisa de 1h. De vez em quando lá cai uma pinga ou outra, mas nada mais. Boa rega, sim senhor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

Alguém chamou-me @jonas_87 .  Eu estava a dormir e fui acordado com um trovão. 

Choveu bem, mas nem tanto como em Faro, a malandra fugiu , levo 16 mm enquanto a EMA de Olhão que está mais a leste e levou com menos que eu, leva 13.8 mm.

As trovoadas eram esquisitas, mais pareciam que estavam a raspar lá em cima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 14:16)

"Queda de granizo ao início da manhã, na zona de Faro, a acompanhar a forte trovoada que por ali se fez sentir também.

#Trovoada #Granizo #Faro"


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2018 às 14:29)

Parou a chuva e para terminar tive direito a um belo céu com mammatus 
























________________
*7.1mm* acumulados. Excelente, os modelos não davam mais que 2mm. 

Agora o sol já espreita e estão *17,1ºC*.


----------



## JCARL (21 Abr 2018 às 14:40)

Vila Velha de Ródão
Evento de hoje até às 14:38 horas:
- Precipitação: 18 mm.
- Temperatura: 17,3 ºC


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2018 às 14:46)

Fora a chuva da parte da manhã o tempo não está impeditivo de nada... temperatura agradável, vento fraco e bons períodos de sol! Os próximos dias podem ser interessantes para as serras em particular o Caldeirão...parece que vamos ter instabilidade potenciada pelo aquecimento diurno, ou seja para nós resume-se aquelas trovoadas que se formam na serra e com a maturação descem para sul, dissipando-se depois no litoral.

Para hoje acho que já não vamos ter nada de relevante, talvez um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2018 às 14:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Parou a chuva e para terminar tive direito a um belo céu com mammatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas,
Depois de alguma chuva, alguns mamatus por aqui também, mas as tuas fotos estão bem melhores que as minhas:


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2018 às 14:57)

Mais, agora mesmo:


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 15:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Parou a chuva e para terminar tive direito a um belo céu com mammatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os últimos parecem um puzzle!  Belíssimos!


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 15:48)

15,3°C
81% HR 
30,2 mm de precipitação 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (21 Abr 2018 às 16:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Chuva moderada persistente e parece que vai continuar. Nenhum modelo previa assim tanta precipitação agora, o ECM e o GFS então... Apenas 0.3mm era o que dava o ECM nesta última saída, no entanto, na saída das 12z de ontem, previa chuva o dia todo. O GFS cerca de 2mm.
> Para logo à noite, o modelo da AEMET está agressivo:
> 
> ...



Existe actualmente uma linha de instabilidade a subir a fronteira com actividade eléctrica.
Se a AEMET acertar (o que parece que sim) dou-lhe já os meus parabéns!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2018 às 16:09)

Mais uns mammatus:


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2018 às 16:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Os últimos parecem um puzzle!  Belíssimos!


eheh mesmo!! Nunca tinha visto tantos mammatus bem formados! 


Thomar disse:


> Existe actualmente uma linha de instabilidade a subir a fronteira com actividade eléctrica.
> Se a AEMET acertar (o que parece que sim) dou-lhe já os meus parabéns!


Sim, já se está a formar qualquer coisa mas praticamente todos os modelos metem a linha de instabilidade em Espanha (a leste de Badajoz). Veremos as próximas saídas, mas 40-60mm em 3 horas tal como o modelo da AEMET mostra, é obra e só podia dar barraca. É seguir com atenção, caso se comece a ver que afeta o interior alentejano, o IPMA também bem pode lançar um aviso por precaução. Estas situações são todas muito imprevisíveis.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Abr 2018 às 16:35)

joralentejano disse:


> eheh mesmo!! Nunca tinha visto tantos mammatus bem formados!
> 
> Sim, já se está a formar qualquer coisa mas praticamente todos os modelos metem a linha de instabilidade em Espanha (a leste de Badajoz). Veremos as próximas saídas, mas 40-60mm em 3 horas tal como o modelo da AEMET mostra, é obra e só podia dar barraca. É seguir com atenção, caso se comece a ver que afeta o interior alentejano, o IPMA também bem pode lançar um aviso por precaução. Estas situações são todas muito imprevisíveis.


Até devia ter lançado talvez por precaução já, para não atrasar mais... Mas sim é imprevisivel


----------



## frederico (21 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Aquela estação do sapal não acumulou quase nada... deve ser a que tem menos acumulado este ano no Algarve. Quando foi a última vez que houve cheia nas ruas de VRSA?


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 16:57)

15,3°C
80% HR 
1013 hPa 
Abertas de sol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (21 Abr 2018 às 17:01)

A estação do ccv Tavira não emite desde manhã cedo. Tinha 8 mm.

Nos próximos dias pode haver surpresas no interior Sul. Atenção à serra de Aracena junto à fronteira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 17:08)

No satélite vê-se trovoada na zona de fronteira do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2018 às 17:08)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Até devia ter lançado talvez por precaução já, para não atrasar mais... Mas sim é imprevisivel


A nova atualização desse mesmo modelo já não está tão agressiva mas mesmo assim, insiste que a linha de instabilidade afete o interior alentejano com acumulados que justificam aviso. Até ao momento, pelo radar está tudo mais ou menos de acordo com aquilo que este modelo prevê.




__________
As bigornas das células vão começando a cobrir o céu. Muito pouco perceptíveis porque há poeiras e nuvens altas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Abr 2018 às 17:33)

joralentejano disse:


> A nova atualização desse mesmo modelo já não está tão agressiva mas mesmo assim, insiste que a linha de instabilidade afete o interior alentejano com acumulados que justificam aviso. Até ao momento, pelo radar está tudo mais ou menos de acordo com aquilo que este modelo prevê.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Esta célula parece "suspeita", tem aspeto de supercélula (Hook echo)


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2018 às 17:48)

Boas.
Amanhecer engraçado por aqui... a festa maior fugiu para Faro :P 

Mas ainda deu para umas chapas.



 

Mais fotos aqui

E uma piquena brincadeira


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

Vai-se compondo:





Ambiente agradável, com *19,2ºC* e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

Céu a encobrir de novo mas com nuvens maioritariamente altas, não parece haver grandes condições para qualquer tipo de desenvolvimento. 17,5ºC.


----------



## dopedagain (21 Abr 2018 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais, agora mesmo:



lindas!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2018 às 18:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Céu a encobrir de novo mas com nuvens maioritariamente altas, não parece haver grandes condições para qualquer tipo de desenvolvimento. 17,5ºC.


Deve ir tudo para Espanha como sempre.
Veremos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2018 às 19:23)

Está com ar de trovoada, mas não se vê nada no radar. Bem fraquinha, esta cut-off, não fosse a chuva de manhã e era um dia igual a outros.


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 19:43)

Células bem agressivas em desenvolvimento na zona entre Évora e Beja.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Abr 2018 às 19:53)

De Arraioloa da para ver a ação que se passa a sul. 

De um momento para o outro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2018 às 19:54)

RStorm disse:


> Células bem agressivas em desenvolvimento na zona entre Évora e Beja.








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Abr 2018 às 19:57)

E já se ouve também.


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

Céu muito negro a SE de Ourique. Mas o que o radar mostra está bem na fronteira.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

dopedagain disse:


> lindas!


Obrigado!! 
_____________________
Fantástico pôr do sol e com uns tímidos mammatus:


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2018 às 20:32)

Monchique 
Anoitecer 
14,0°C
83% HR 
1015 hPa 
Céu muito nublado 

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Abr 2018 às 21:02)

Por aqui deve continuar tudo a ir para Espanha


----------



## comentador (21 Abr 2018 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

"Abril, águas mil" e hoje não foi mil, mas 14,0 mm em Alvalade Sado, especialmente durante a manhã, e acompanhada de trovoada. O vento foi moderado de leste. Está a ser um bom mês de Abril, criador da vegetação e culturas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2018 às 21:40)

Boa noite pessoal. 
Pela Manta Rota acumulei hoje 33 mm de precipitação. 
10mm entre as 0h e as 3h e os restantes ao início da manhã, com uma bela trovoada que me acordou maravilhosamente pelas 8h. 

O mês de abril segue já com 111 mm.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Abr 2018 às 22:44)

Aqui por Cuba apanhei o início dessa forte trovoada pelas 19:10h, mas quando se intensificou e descarregou já ia para lá de Alvito... 13.2mm acumulados hoje, acima do previsto. Bem bom


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2018 às 22:48)

talvez entrem alguns aguaceiros aqui por Faro... a linha de instabilidade está a aproximar-se.


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2018 às 04:01)

Estamos ja no final de Abril. E comum estes eventos a partir de agora e ate Junho serem mais provaveis no interior de Espanha e nas regioes da fronteira. A regiao do Algarve onde sao mais comuns e o nordeste algarvio. Alcoutim e o concelho algarvio com maior numero de dias com trovoada por ano...

A ver se nos proximos dias a serra do Caldeirao consegue ser maternidade de celulas e se chegam ao litoral com alguma actividade. Parece-me que as regioes com maior probabilidade de verem algo sao as que estao proximas da serra de Aracena e serras vizinhas, ou seja, Barrancos, Moura, Mourao, parte dos concelhos de Mertola e Serpa, Ficalho... se pudesse aproveitava agora os dias maiores e ia visitar uns sitios porreiros que conheco na regiao. A ultima cacada que fiz foi em 2014 ou 2015 no mes de Setembro e foi epico.


----------



## Agreste (22 Abr 2018 às 09:24)

301,8mm em Faro desde o dia 26 de fevereiro, altura em que começou a chover por causa do aquecimento súbito da estratosfera.


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2018 às 12:12)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Atual de 16,9°C
Alguma chuva fraca ao início da manhã 
Acumulou 0,7 mm
83% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Abr 2018 às 13:28)

Mas, que bela chuva de lama, tudo castanho.  Para chover isto, mais vale nem chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2018 às 14:09)

Algumas descargas elétricas a NW daqui, mas por aqui mesmo nada de mais. Choveu fraco apenas. 19,7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Abr 2018 às 14:58)

Tem sido um fiasco até agora este evento face ao previsto, apenas alguma chuva ontem de manhã e uns pingos hoje, trovoada zero.
Vamos ver o que reserva a tarde, mas não estou nada confiante.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Abr 2018 às 15:12)

Boas,
Alguma chuva de manhã que deixou tudo sujo.  Ainda se ouviram trovões, muitas descargas na zona de Campo Maior entre as 8h e as 9h. A posição da cut-off não é a melhor e as poeiras que traz também não ajudam a grandes desenvolvimentos. Esperam-se temperaturas próximas de 30ºC nos próximos dias.

Tatual:* 22,2ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Abr 2018 às 15:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Alguma chuva de manhã que deixou tudo sujo.  Ainda se ouviram trovões, muitas descargas na zona de Campo Maior entre as 8h e as 9h. A posição da cut-off não é a melhor e as poeiras que traz também não ajudam a grandes desenvolvimentos. Esperam-se temperaturas próximas de 30ºC nos próximos dias.
> 
> Tatual:* 22,2ºC*.


O que choveu aqui também foi lama, lá vou ter de ir lavar o carro, ficou todo castanho.
Tempo horrível, abafado e muita poeira, o meu nariz e a minha garganta que o digam.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 16:18)

Marco pires disse:


> Aqui por alcácer do sal nublado e algo abafado, não se vislumbra nada de especial para as próximas horas.
> 
> Ps: era para colocar no seguimento Sul, sorry





StormRic disse:


> Célula a dirigir-se para Setúbal, passou em Alcácer há cerca de vinte minutos:


----------



## vamm (22 Abr 2018 às 16:27)

Ourique apenas com sol, vento fraco a moderado e algumas nuvens.
A SO o céu está muito negro e o radar mostra uma célula a amarelo/laranja.
@joselamego, Monchique não conta nada?


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2018 às 16:49)

vamm disse:


> Ourique apenas com sol, vento fraco a moderado e algumas nuvens.
> A SO o céu está muito negro e o radar mostra uma célula a amarelo/laranja.
> @joselamego, Monchique não conta nada?


Olá Vamm
aqui Monchique céu muito nublado 
Mas para já nada ouço , nem roncos , nem chuva !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2018 às 16:51)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado 
Acumulado hoje de 0,7 mm
Atual de 16,8°C 
82% HR 
Máxima de 19°C
Os carros estão com lama ! 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2018 às 17:44)

Estou no alto da Fóia
Esta um nevoeiro dos diachos!
Sente-se frio e algum vento 
O ar está pesado devido às poeiras vindas de África !
13,5°C aqui a 902 m altitude !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2018 às 01:33)

Boa noite 
Temperatura atual de 13,4°C
88% HR 
Acumulado ontem de 0,7 mm
.........
Fotos ao final do dia da Fóia


















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia, 
Céu com muitas nuvens 
Mínima de 12,9°C
Atual de 21,7°C
65% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Abr 2018 às 12:29)

Boas,
Muita palha por aqui e disto não vai passar...
19,5ºc e vento moderado.


----------



## vamm (23 Abr 2018 às 14:04)

Muitas nuvens à volta de Odemira e muitaaaa poeira! É um abuso!


----------



## GoN_dC (23 Abr 2018 às 14:56)

Tenho uma pipoca no "quintal" . Trovoada constante e alguns aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Abr 2018 às 15:01)

Ao menos que alguém tenha animação neste Pais "empoeirado"


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2018 às 15:07)

GoN_dC disse:


> Tenho uma pipoca no "quintal" . Trovoada constante e alguns aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2018 às 15:25)

Infelizmente a resolução da Eumetsat disponível ao público é péssima.


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2018 às 15:30)




----------



## vamm (23 Abr 2018 às 15:43)

Bem, parece que só ali naquela pontinha é que nasce alguma coisa


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Abr 2018 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,
Aqui deixo alguns registos de ontem:


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2018 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,
Dia de sol e nuvens
Não chegou a haver precipitação nem trovoada
Máxima de *23,6ºC*
Atual de *23,4ºC*
61% hr


----------



## meteo_xpepe (23 Abr 2018 às 17:48)

Por Cuba nova máxima do ano - 26.0ºC
Actuais: 24.9ºC 53% HR 37km/h 1011hPa


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2018 às 18:09)

Boa Tarde,
Dia quente e mais uma vez com poeiras. Apesar disso, agradável com algum vento de Nordeste fresco. 
Bom para um passeio no campo, como adoro...
Rio Caia, já perto da Barragem, corre bem:




















Tudo bem verde e florido:








E por fim, a barragem:








________________
Máx: *27,5ºC*
Min: *13,3ºC
*
Tatual: *25,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2018 às 19:23)

Final de tarde ...
Temperatura atual de 21,2°C
69% HR 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2018 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia com poeira. 

Máxima: 22.9ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC

Este calorzinho é bom, para o "caracol amarelo".


----------



## comentador (23 Abr 2018 às 21:56)

Boa noite! Dia seco e com poucas nuvens, praticamente de verão, a temperatura máxima atingiu os 29 º C. O vento soprou moderado de nordeste.


----------



## vamm (23 Abr 2018 às 23:56)

É que nem uma pinga! Só pó!

Estão 18C em Ourique agora, com vento nulo. Uma completa noite de verão!


----------



## aoc36 (24 Abr 2018 às 00:04)

21° em Albufeira. Noite bem quente.


----------



## frederico (24 Abr 2018 às 06:09)

Radar mostra festa no nordeste algarvio.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Abr 2018 às 07:22)

Noite quente mesmo... registei mínima de 18.6°C... chuvisvou 0.3mm


----------



## GoN_dC (24 Abr 2018 às 08:02)

Esta madrugada houve trovoada outra vez, por volta das 4h. Não dei por ter chovido muito.


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 17,1°C
Atual de 18,8°C
75% HR 
Não dei conta de trovoada e não choveu de madrugada ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 10:23)

Chegaram a acompanhar esta célula quase do tamanho do Algarve, pelo radar?


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 10:23)

Chegaram a acompanhar esta célula quase do tamanho do Algarve, pelo radar?


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 11:00)

Miguel96 disse:


> Chegaram a acompanhar esta célula quase do tamanho do Algarve, pelo radar?


E que belo cluster multicelular:


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2018 às 12:21)

Ainda bem, que foi para o mar, com a poeira que existe hoje, era um lamaçal.  Até, o movimento da dita é algo erróneo, lembro-me de ver de SW para cá, agora ao contrário não me lembro.


----------



## vamm (24 Abr 2018 às 13:21)

Por Ourique às 7h30 estavam 17C e o céu muito nublado.

Agora em Odemira estão 24C, céu nublado, muitaaa poeira e caem algumas pingas gradas dispersas.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2018 às 14:09)

Cá fica mais uma imagem da "mega-célula" ao largo do Algarve hoje de manhã. Era verdadeiramente monstruosa, impressionante e, sobretudo, de uma grande beleza vista assim ao longe...  Lá por baixo a história deve ter sido bem diferente...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2018 às 14:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Dia quente e mais uma vez com poeiras. Apesar disso, agradável com algum vento de Nordeste fresco.
> Bom para um passeio no campo, como adoro...
> Rio Caia, já perto da Barragem, corre bem:
> ...



Belíssimas. As primeiras, e especialmente esta:




são tão luxuriantes que se fosse apanhado desprevenido quase que diria que tinha sido tirada algures nos trópicos africanos. Podia ser o Congo rodeado por floresta tropical!


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2018 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado ( nuvens altas) 
Temperatura de 22,2°C
71% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2018 às 14:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas. As primeiras, e especialmente esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito Obrigado!!! 
É verdade, são imagens que não se está muito habituado a ver do Alentejo mas também é uma zona que esconde paisagens destas.  Desde que estou inscrito no fórum, ainda não tinha tido estes cenários verdes e cheios de água para partilhar, infelizmente. Já tinha saudades!!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2018 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia com muita poeira, hoje deve ser o dia pior, o céu está completamente branco.  Com isto assim, bem se pode esperar sentado por convecção, só faz mal em todos os sentidos. E pronto, a isto se resumiu esta cut-off. 

Mínima de verão, foi de* 17,6ºC* e o dia segue bem abafado.

Tatual: *28,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2018 às 21:28)

Boas,
Nova máxima do ano, quase nos 30ºC. O vento de Nordeste impediu a subida senão tinha ido aos 31/32ºC.
Máxima de *29,5ºC*

Agora estão *19,1ºC*. Um pouco mais fresco do que ontem.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 22:25)

Brutal esta célula. O pessoal da fronteira deve conseguir ver bem esta célula.
Que monstro.
Deslocamento NE-SW


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2018 às 22:48)

A célula, não é assim tão monstro, comparada com uma que está na Argélia. A precipitação dessa célula, não passou dos 5 mm nas estações amadoras, embora a parte mais activa da mesma, tenha passado pelo Parque Natural Doñana e não existe estações por lá.

Esta tarde/noite para o Norte de África (Marrocos/Argélia), nasce com cada uma, comparando com a da Espanha, a espanhola é uma "mini-célula".


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2018 às 03:00)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 16,1°C
85% HR 
..............

Estive ontem ao final do dia pelo praia dos 3 castelos / Portimão 
Dia com o céu esbranquiçado, mal se via o sol devido às poeiras ....

Fotos :


































Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2018 às 13:16)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de 13,8°C
Atual de 24,9°C
Está sol e calor !
51% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2018 às 16:51)

Boas,
Dia mais quente do ano até agora por aqui, com a máxima a rondar os 27°c.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2018 às 18:33)

Boa tarde
céu limpo, hoje sem poeiras
Máxima do ano aqui , *25,1ºC*
Atual de *23,8ºC*
63% hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2018 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia com poeirada, lá para 6ª feira é que a poeira vai embora. 

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2018 às 21:33)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou fresco e húmido mas a tarde foi de verão, algumas poeiras ainda mas não tanto como ontem. 
Máx: *30,3ºC*
Min: *10,1ºC*

Agora, algum vento de Noroeste a refrescar.
Tatual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## AMFC (25 Abr 2018 às 22:38)

Que célula brutal na zona de Sevilha e a se descolar no sentido SO


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2018 às 22:56)

AMFC disse:


> Que célula brutal na zona de Sevilha e a se descolar no sentido SO








O @Pek depois fará um resumo do evento


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Abr 2018 às 23:35)

Eu penso que as células que começaram na zona de Mérida ainda vão entrar no Alentejo...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Abr 2018 às 00:09)

A caminho de Barrancos


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Abr 2018 às 00:21)

Trovoada já muito próxima da fronteira e audível em Barrancos






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Abr 2018 às 00:29)

A cadencia de descargas elétricas é incrivel. Ai se eu fosse da fronteira






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Abr 2018 às 00:32)

Primeiro raio a cair em território portugues agora mesmo. Afinal chega a passar para Portugal






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2018 às 01:37)

Aquela celula que veio do interior e acabou por entrar no mar aproximadamente entre Huelva e Barbate esta brutal, que sorte tiveram os nossos vizinhos andaluzes.


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 12,8°C
Atual de 14,7°C
75% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2018 às 20:18)

Boa noite, 
Máxima de 25,3°C
Atual de 19,0°C
71% HR 
Céu limpo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2018 às 20:47)

Boa Noite,
Dia novamente quente mas não tanto como ontem, já esteve uma brisa de NW sempre presente. Por volta das 18h, quando vinha de Portalegre foi possível observar bons desenvolvimentos a SE, ainda cresceram umas pequenas células em Espanha. Poeirada ainda presente, ainda bem que a partir de amanhã já desaparece.
Máx: *28,4ºC*
Min: *11,8ºC*

Tatual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Agreste (26 Abr 2018 às 22:47)

coincidente ou não com as poeiras da semana passada e apesar de ter chovido... fui apanhado por uma constipação e por uma conjuntivite. 

nunca me tinha acontecido.


----------



## joselamego (27 Abr 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 10,1°C
Atual de 14,1°C
54% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Abr 2018 às 18:54)

Boa Tarde,
Dia fantástico de primavera, ambiente muito mais fresco mas agradável, nem calor, nem frio.  Algumas nuvens durante a tarde mas nada de especial, finalmente sem poeira. 
Umas fotos de hoje:





















Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento para os lados de Espanha mas nada de significativo. Provavelmente, nos dias anteriores se não fossem as poeiras observavam-se boas formações. 








_________
Máx: *20,6ºC*
Min: *7,3ºC*

Tatual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (27 Abr 2018 às 19:53)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Ao final da tarde algumas nuvens no céu 
Máxima de 21,7°C
Atual de 14,2°C
79% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 09:07)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado, já a anunciar a chuva de logo à tarde ...
Mínima de 8,5°C
Atual de 11,9°C
78% HR 
...............
A caminho da Ovibeja 
Numa visita de estudo com os alunos do curso EFA

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2018 às 15:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Dia fantástico de primavera, ambiente muito mais fresco mas agradável, nem calor, nem frio.  Algumas nuvens durante a tarde mas nada de especial, finalmente sem poeira.
> Umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> ...


Magníficas!  Adoro o Alentejo nesta altura do ano. 
Que máquina tens?


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2018 às 15:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Magníficas!  Adoro o Alentejo nesta altura do ano.
> Que máquina tens?


Boas,
Obrigado!!  Sim, nesta altura em anos com chuva tem paisagens lindas, verdes e floridas e água em todo o lado, é a minha altura do ano preferida. Ainda assim, gosto do Alentejo em qualquer altura, mesmo no verão, apesar do calor, por vezes infernal, já estou habituado e não é nada que não se resolva. 
É uma Canon PowerShot SX540 HS.
___________
Por cá, muitas nuvens mas o sol ainda vai espreitando. Ambiente agradável.
Estão* 17,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 15:51)

Boa tarde,
Já chuvisca em Monchique 
14,1°C
0,2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 15:54)

Boas,
Beja , na Feira Ovibeja 
Céu com boas abertas 
15°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 17:01)

Chove em Monchique 
3,6 mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 17:06)

Ovibeja 
Céu com abertas de sol 
14°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 17:53)

Muito vento por Beja 
Céu a ficar mais nublado
A chuva não deve tardar a cair 
14°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 17:55)

Em Monchique continua a chuva 
4,9 mm acumulado 
11,1 °C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2018 às 18:12)

Chuva e vendaval, neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2018 às 18:29)

Aguaceiro bastante curto há pouco mas com pingas bem grossas, deixou tudo sujo visto haver muito pó acumulado dos dias anteriores. Espero que chova algo decente para lavar, vem lá uma célula:






Arrefecimento significativo, estão neste momento *12,5ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2018 às 18:57)

Cenário na chegada da célula:









Chuva moderada neste momento com *11,1ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2018 às 20:28)

Boas,
Por aqui a notar um aguaceiro fraco que rendeu 0,7mm, ainda menos do que esperava.
Ficou mais fresco.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2018 às 21:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Obrigado!!  Sim, nesta altura em anos com chuva tem paisagens lindas, verdes e floridas e água em todo o lado, é a minha altura do ano preferida. Ainda assim, gosto do Alentejo em qualquer altura, mesmo no verão, apesar do calor, por vezes infernal, já estou habituado e não é nada que não se resolva.
> É uma Canon PowerShot SX540 HS.
> ___________
> ...


É uma boa máquina, os resultados estão à vista!  Tenho uma parecida que já raramente uso. Mais velhinha, claro! 
A minha mãe é alentejana, de uma aldeia perto de Beja. Quando era miúdo passava sempre lá uns dias no verão pelo que a imagem que me foi ficando na memória foi a do Alentejo das searas douradas a ondular com o vento. Quando muitos anos mais tarde o redescobri numa primavera qualquer, assim verde e florido, nem queria acreditar que era a mesma paisagem. 
Mas é como dizes, é sempre bonito.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2018 às 21:57)

João Pedro disse:


> É uma boa máquina, os resultados estão à vista!  Tenho uma parecida que já raramente uso. Mais velhinha, claro!
> A minha mãe é alentejana, de uma aldeia perto de Beja. Quando era miúdo passava sempre lá uns dias no verão pelo que a imagem que me foi ficando na memória foi a do Alentejo das searas douradas a ondular com o vento. Quando muitos anos mais tarde o redescobri numa primavera qualquer, assim verde e florido, nem queria acreditar que era a mesma paisagem.
> Mas é como dizes, é sempre bonito.


Sim, para aquilo que quero, esta máquina chega e sobra.  A minha tem 2 anos.
O Alentejo, sempre foi uma região conhecida pelas suas planícies douradas e pelo calor mas, tal como já referi num post há uns dias, nesta altura, esconde fantásticas paisagens cheias de água, campos verdes etc, muito diferente do verão. Para mim, não há (ou havia) clima melhor que este em que se tem de tudo um pouco ao longo do ano, na altura certa! Infelizmente, está tudo a mudar e essas mudanças têm estado à vista de todos ao longo destes anos, é cada vez mais extremo.
____________
Vai chovendo fraco com* 8,5ºC*. Há 3 dias atrás tinha acabado de ter o 1º dia com 30ºC do ano.


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

Vai chovendo por Monchique 
7,1 mm acumulado 
9,0°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PapoilaVerde (28 Abr 2018 às 22:39)

Dois aguaceiros no final de tarde com granizo à mistura, no concelho de Estremoz.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2018 às 22:54)

Chove com bastante intensidade há uns bons minutos, bela rega! 

*7,7°C*


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2018 às 23:58)

Boa noite
Alguns aguaceiros de noite
Acumulado de hoje  -  10,5 mm 
Temperatura atual de 8,7 ºC
85% hr


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia 
Abertas de sol 
Choveu de noite 
Acumulado de 9,6 mm
Temperatura atual de 11,1°C
81% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2018 às 10:23)

Boas,
Chove em Monchique 
12,3 °C
10,9 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2018 às 13:36)

Boas,
Alguns aguaceiros de madrugada e manhã. 
Aspeto da célula que passou a NNW daqui, agora mesmo:













Ainda deu, rajadas de vento fortíssimas. Imagino por onde tenha passado...

O sol já espreita e estão* 14,7ºC*.


----------



## comentador (29 Abr 2018 às 22:55)

Boa noite,

Em Alvalade Sado o total acumulado de ontem até ao momento foi de 9,0 mm. De salientar as temperaturas baixas para a época.


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2018 às 23:21)

Boa noite
dia de aguaceiros e abertas de sol
Acumulado de 12.6 mm
Máxima de 14,3ºC
Atual de 9,5ºC
76% hr


----------



## vamm (30 Abr 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia!
7h30 a NO de Ourique






A poucos kms em Garvão, apanhei uma chuvada do caneco e este “rabo” de nuvem









E Odemira agora está a começar a ficar de noite!


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros
Acumulado de 1,6 mm
9,9°C atuais 
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

Boas,
Regime de aguaceiros
9,3°C
88% HR 
3,1 mm acumulado 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2018 às 18:35)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 15,4°C
Atual de 13,1°C
Acumulado de madrugada e manhã de 3,2 mm
61% HR 
..........
Vou sair de viagem de comboio até ao Porto 
Estou na estação de Sabóia ...
..........
Regresso na quarta !
Bom feriado !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Mai 2018 às 12:21)

No Interior da Serra D' Ossa, junto a um pequeno ribeiro ceu quase limpo, com   nublisidade a Norte, temperatura agradavel 17 graus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------

